# First time IVF Buddies



## zelly1

Hi,

A little background about us.... Me and OH are 31, we have been trying to conceive since December 2011. After thinking it would happen easily, it soon became clear that it wouldn't. After a year of trying and not a hint of a BFP we visited out Dr who referred us to our local Fertility clinic. Many tests later they discovered I suffer from late on-set congenital adrenal hyperplasia and was perscribed dexamethason (steroid) to lower some very high hormone levels that they believed was stopping me get pregnant. I also did 3 rounds of clomid. Still no BFP.

We went for our initial appointment for IVF on Tuesday and will be looking to start out first round in Oct. We need to go back in Sept to see a nurse to discuss the drugs I will be using and when and then full steam ahead in Oct. I was a little disappointed as wanted to start in Sept but was too close, I supose one more month won't hurt when we've been trying for nearly 4 years.

Just looking for some buddies who are going through the same thing as us, so hope to make some new friends xx


----------



## zelly1

Bump


----------



## zelly1

Was hoping for some buddies to go through this journey with...:shrug:


----------



## bunyhuny

I'm not going into a cycle this year (currently pregnant after IVF transfer #6), but if you ever need an "old pro" to answer questions, feel free to hit me up. It's a process and going into the first cycle can be a little unnerving. :hugs: DH and I also started TTC in 2011, so I know how incredibly long the wait is. Congrats on getting ready to start IVF. It has such a higher chance than any of the other options.


----------



## zelly1

Firstly congratulations  and secondly thank you for replying.

Wow 6 goes, how did u physically and mentally deal with that?

I just wanted to get started now but nervous too. I'm sure I'll have many questions so would love for you to answer them if you can xx


----------



## Lilly Pud

Hello! 

I don't really post much, but may do as my IVF gets closer. I am starting IVF in November, we were due to start this month, but I am getting married next year and if I was successful, my due date would have been the day after my wedding, which really freaked my partner out as he thought it likely that the baby would come during the wedding :haha:. It is hard waiting a bit longer, but I understand why. I have only one tube as I had an ectopic pregnancy last year, and that tube is clubbed, blocked and possibly attached by adhesions to my bowl :dohh:, anyway, I will be following your progress, and wish you a lot of luck!


----------



## Lilly Pud

Sorry I meant to say I only have one tube left, the other was removed and the one I have is very damaged.


----------



## babyboop

Hi Zelly!!! I'm going to be doing IVF hopefully in November but I will be using donor eggs as I have severe endo and my eggs may or may not be of great quality as a result. My BFF will be donating eggs for me so my date will probably be a little off since you and you donor will have to be on the same menstrual cycle and stuff like that. I wish you lots of luck on ur IVF journey and I really hope the first time will be a charm for you hun :) Oh we've also been ttc since 2011.


----------



## zelly1

Hi Lilly Pud, thanks for commenting....

Sorry to hear of your TTC story so far, but great you will be starting soon also. Could you imagine if you had started Oct and gave birth at your wedding, I understand why you would want to wait for a while. I am excited to see your journey also. Lots of baby dust....

Hi Babyboop... also thanks for commenting.

Wow, that is so nice of her, how exciting. Its so hard playing the waiting game but I am sure we will get our little bundles of joy soon :baby: I am excited to see your journey also. Roll on Oct/Nov :happydance:


----------



## KatO79

Hi zelly1 :wave:

I'm 36, DH is 38 and we'll be starting IVF in October/November as well. Our first appointment with the hospital is September 28th and we can first start after this meeting. We've been TTC for 1 year and 10½ months and been through 6 failed IUIs with injectables (we've been diagnosed with unexplained infertility).

I actually started a thread for those starting around that time and you're more than welcome to join us if you want :flower:

The thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...lse-starting-ivf-october-november-2015-a.html


----------



## zelly1

Hi Kat079

Wow, 6 failed IUI's. They didn't even try that with us, just straight to IVF. We get one free fresh cycle and then they freeze any viable left over embroyos and then get one free go if the first attempt fails with one of those. Also a lot cheaper if we need any more cycles using those and if in a few years we want a sibling can pay to use the frozen embroyos. Good luck with your journey and I shall come and say hi on your thread xx


----------



## KatO79

zelly1 said:


> Hi Kat079
> 
> Wow, 6 failed IUI's. They didn't even try that with us, just straight to IVF. We get one free fresh cycle and then they freeze any viable left over embroyos and then get one free go if the first attempt fails with one of those. Also a lot cheaper if we need any more cycles using those and if in a few years we want a sibling can pay to use the frozen embroyos. Good luck with your journey and I shall come and say hi on your thread xx


I think my clinic tried it because my hormone levels were normal and both tubes are wide open (they didn't find anything in other words) so they felt I had a really good chance of getting pregnant with an IUI. But guess not. The worst thing is I had 2 follies for most of those IUIs which should've increased my odds a bit. Kinda makes me nervous something may be wrong and I may not be able to get pregnant, at least maybe not with my eggs. The IVF may give us some answers so we'll see. My luck in life has always stunk (except for finding DH) so I guess my difficulties getting a BFP are par for the course:nope:

Thanks, you too :dust: Hope to see you at my thread:flower:


----------



## bunyhuny

zelly1 said:


> Firstly congratulations  and secondly thank you for replying.
> 
> Wow 6 goes, how did u physically and mentally deal with that?
> 
> I just wanted to get started now but nervous too. I'm sure I'll have many questions so would love for you to answer them if you can xx


Nervous is totally normal. The first IVF cycle is a really odd thing to go through since so much of it is new and there's so much emotion and hope and longing you take into it. The best thing you can do is write down questions for your doctor ahead of time (I promise that you'll forget them otherwise) and bring your OH to appts with you so can write things down- letting you focus on you. I'd often get so wrapped up in looking at the u/s of my follicles that I'd end up forgetting everything else. DH was a lifesaver!

As far as getting through so many cycle, well, it wasn't easy by any means. We had several losses during all of it, so that was really rough, too. Infertility is (IMHO) one of the hardest things someone can go through. My husband has been an amazing support to me, we went through infertility counseling after loss #3 (from IVF transfer #5) and that also helped. The girls on BnB have been amazing- I actually met one of my best friends on BnB in the LTTTC forums and I visit her sometimes when I go overseas for IVF (she lives in Denmark). Just having people to talk to who've been though IVF is incredibly helpful. 

Other than that, a _lot_ of yoga, a _lot_ of self pampering during IVF cycles (seriously- massages, long soaks, whatever it is that makes you happy- do it!), and when the going got really rough, a good, long cry generally helped out a lot. (Good cries are some of the best medicine- so never feel bad if you need to break down and let it all out! This IVF stuff is hard work!) Oh, and acupuncture! I can't recommend it enough. Studies are showing that it ups success rate and (I can tell you for a fact) it significantly reduces stress!


----------



## zelly1

It's so hard isn't it and I admire you to keep continuing to finally get the little bundle of joy you wanted. 

Thank you for the advice, I am planning in taking about a week off work from when they remove the eggs to when they put them back in so I can chill and the time be all about me lol. 

Xx


----------



## Cherub714

I'm new to this site and going thru my first round of a IVF. Had my retrieval this am. Now just waiting to see how many embryos we get to day 5... We are doing frozen transfer. Please let me know if you have any questions about the process and hopefully I can help! It def helps to have people you can talk to!!!


----------



## zelly1

Hi Cherub, thanks for joining and how exciting... have you heard from the clinic yet? xx


----------



## zelly1

I have a question for the ladies who have been through the process so far. I was advised by the Dr that for the Luteal Support I would be using the pessaries (one in morn and one in eve), I have read in the booklet they gave me that you continue this until either a negative result or until 10 weeks of pregnancy. Have any of you had the pessaries, can't imagine putting them in for that long, esp the morning one as need to put it in 30 mins before getting up...


----------



## bunyhuny

I did the vaginal progesterone suppositories. Due to my loss history, I do then even longer than normal. I had to do two suppositories three times a day until 12 weeks, then slowly weaned off them. Last one was at 16 weeks! 

It definitely is annoying, especially because you have to make sure your DH doesn't get exposed to them, so not only is it messy, but it's frustrating. However, it's definitely worth it to have a healthy pregnancy.

My DH was exposed to the progesterone during my first cycle and it ruined his sperm for over a year. Count, motility, and morphology all plummeted. :dohh: We had to switch from regular IVF to PICSI, which is wayyyyy more expensive. So be careful.

Oh, and make sure you stick up on pantyliners; you WILL leak progesterone goop.


----------



## zelly1

Ohh wow. Thanks for the info and is a small price to pay if I get my BFP. Currently waiting for AF so I can book my next appointment on day 19 to learn about and receive my drugs. Had blood test result too which shows I have a good egg reserve and should respond well to stimulation 

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend xx


----------



## zelly1

AF arrived today, few days early which is good. Thought would end up being mega late to prolong the wait for treatment. Need to call the clinic tomorrow to book my appt with the nurse to learn and get drugs. Should be 2 weeks Fri as they book it on cd 19


----------



## zelly1

Appt booked for 21st and drugs being delivered 10th. Starting to feel very real now... how r we all? X


----------



## bunyhuny

Congrats on getting everything set up! Sorry for not being around lately, been quite sick with a cold. Blahhhh...


----------



## zelly1

Thank you. 

Ohh no that's rubbish. How r u feeling now? X


----------



## bunyhuny

Still pretty awful. Docs have me on antibiotics for a sinus infection, plus the start of an ear infection in both ears. The whole left side of my face is so sore it hurts to move my mouth. :dohh: Hopefully I'll be feeling better soon. Today was day three of antibiotics, and the PA said I should be feeling a lot better on day 4 or 5. I'm hoping that I wake up feeling much better tomorrow!

How are you doing?


----------



## Tootsi

Hi, I am on my first cycle of IVF and could do with a buddy too. before I drive my DH mad.

A little background on my TTC journey so far. We started TTC back in 2009 and we have had 8 Miscarriages so far. We have had every test done possible and have no answers as to why this keeps happening.

our last miscarriage was what they call a Hetroectopic back in November, (1 in 36000 chance of it happening). It resulted in me be very poorly for a while and losing my left tube. My remaining tube is fine but due to the amount of miscarriages and the loss of one of my tubes they finally decided it was time to give us a little help.

So here we are. I started my first injection on the 5th August. I have been back to the hospital twice since and due to there still been follicles on my ovaries I have not been able to start on the next injection. It's all driving me crazy. I am very tired, whether it's from the medication or the mental stress of it all. I'm also feeling very bloated and down. We so desperately want this to work. We have been through so much and have waited a really long time to become parents. We have everything crossed.

I really hope your dreams become true xx


----------



## rachy28

Hi Zelly, im currently on my first ivf cycle. I started down regulation on August 1st with a daily injection of buserelin. Yesterday i was finally ready to start stims so had my first shot last night.

Tootsie, I understand how frustrating it is. It took me 36 days to down regulate. I found it got easier the longer i was injecting but the bloating was and still is horrendous! Hot flushes aren't too pleasurable either! I wish you all the luck with your cycle & fingers crossed your good to go with your next scan x


----------



## zelly1

bunyhuny said:


> Still pretty awful. Docs have me on antibiotics for a sinus infection, plus the start of an ear infection in both ears. The whole left side of my face is so sore it hurts to move my mouth. :dohh: Hopefully I'll be feeling better soon. Today was day three of antibiotics, and the PA said I should be feeling a lot better on day 4 or 5. I'm hoping that I wake up feeling much better tomorrow!
> 
> How are you doing?

How are you feeling now? Better I hope?

Yeah I am good thanks, waiting impatiently for October to hurry up so I can start treatment :happydance:


----------



## zelly1

Tootsi said:


> Hi, I am on my first cycle of IVF and could do with a buddy too. before I drive my DH mad.
> 
> A little background on my TTC journey so far. We started TTC back in 2009 and we have had 8 Miscarriages so far. We have had every test done possible and have no answers as to why this keeps happening.
> 
> our last miscarriage was what they call a Hetroectopic back in November, (1 in 36000 chance of it happening). It resulted in me be very poorly for a while and losing my left tube. My remaining tube is fine but due to the amount of miscarriages and the loss of one of my tubes they finally decided it was time to give us a little help.
> 
> So here we are. I started my first injection on the 5th August. I have been back to the hospital twice since and due to there still been follicles on my ovaries I have not been able to start on the next injection. It's all driving me crazy. I am very tired, whether it's from the medication or the mental stress of it all. I'm also feeling very bloated and down. We so desperately want this to work. We have been through so much and have waited a really long time to become parents. We have everything crossed.
> 
> I really hope your dreams become true xx

Hi, welcome

I know the feeling, I think I drive OH mad too sometimes with all the tallk :dohh:

Wow I am sorry to hear about your current TTC journey and hope you get your little bundle of joy soon.

Have you made any progress since your post? Are you feeling any better? xx


----------



## zelly1

rachy28 said:


> Hi Zelly, im currently on my first ivf cycle. I started down regulation on August 1st with a daily injection of buserelin. Yesterday i was finally ready to start stims so had my first shot last night.
> 
> Tootsie, I understand how frustrating it is. It took me 36 days to down regulate. I found it got easier the longer i was injecting but the bloating was and still is horrendous! Hot flushes aren't too pleasurable either! I wish you all the luck with your cycle & fingers crossed your good to go with your next scan x

Hey. How are you getting on now Tootsie since your post? How are you feeling? Thank you and good luck with yours xx


----------



## Tootsi

Hi All, 

Thanks for replying it's so nice to be able to talk to others going through the same. I have my next scan on Fri 11th so hopefully I'll get the all go to move on to my stims. I have however started suffering from really bad headaches, whether this is due to the meds or just stress I don't know. I hate to twine though because I feel lucky to have been given this opportunity. 

October will soon be here Zelly and your next journey will start. 

Rachy how are you finding the stims injections ? 

Hoping for good news for all of us xx


----------



## rachy28

Tootsi, im doing pretty well with stims, its a little tougher to push the plunger down but aren't too bad. The slower i inject, the less it hurts and it helps avoid bruises. Make sure you're drinking plenty of fluids, they help with the headaches and you need to keep that up during stims. I have a scan on friday too &#128521; x


----------



## rebecca822

Hi can I join the party?

Here's our story. DH (28) me (25) have a 3 year old DD who was conceived naturally after TTC only 2-3 months. Fast forward 2 years.. We started TTC in November 2014. In May we started to get curious as to why it's taking so much longer. In June we met with an RE. He tested DH's swimmers. We got back the numbers and they were quite low. Additionally, I needed a hysteroscopy done to remove scar tissue from my C-section with DD.
We did an IUI cycle August and just this week received our negative results. 
IUI was done with Femara and Trigger.
Since the numbers were quite low after the sperm wash the RE recommended we move on to IVF.
Today I am started birth control pills (seems counter productive for conceiving, but that's how it's done ) and then in two weeks we begin injections. 

I'm really excited and anxious!


----------



## rachy28

Hi Rebecca, good luck with your cycle. Im quite surprised that youve been pushed towards ivf after lesd than a year ttc. Did you not try pre seed or smep? xx


----------



## rebecca822

rachy28 said:


> Hi Rebecca, good luck with your cycle. Im quite surprised that youve been pushed towards ivf after lesd than a year ttc. Did you not try pre seed or smep? xx

Our numbers have a very very low chance of natural conception. The doctor can have us try naturally, but we will end up with the same result.
To the effect that he told us not to bother with IUI because we are not candidates for IUI.


----------



## Tootsi

Hi all, welcome to the fun Rebecca.

So I finally got my go ahead to start my stims yesterday, very excited but really anxious at the same time. My first try at the injections wasn't great but I got there in the end. It's so fiddly!!!

Everything will move so fast now and it's scary to think that in a matter of weeks we will know one way or the other. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## zelly1

Hi laides,

Sorry I haven't been on much, not had a lot of PC access and harder on my mobile. How is everyone? Welcome to the new ladies.

Not a lot to report my end, appt week today and my drugs arrived Friday. Had in my head would be like an epi (think thats how you spell it) pen to inject, but ohh no hey are proper needles. I don't mind needles but don't know how I am going to feel when having to give it to myself.

Tootsi how are you getting on with your injections now?


----------



## zelly1

rachy28 said:


> Hi Zelly, im currently on my first ivf cycle. I started down regulation on August 1st with a daily injection of buserelin. Yesterday i was finally ready to start stims so had my first shot last night.
> 
> Tootsie, I understand how frustrating it is. It took me 36 days to down regulate. I found it got easier the longer i was injecting but the bloating was and still is horrendous! Hot flushes aren't too pleasurable either! I wish you all the luck with your cycle & fingers crossed your good to go with your next scan x

Hi Rachy,

How are you finding the injections now?


----------



## rachy28

zelly1 said:


> rachy28 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Zelly, im currently on my first ivf cycle. I started down regulation on August 1st with a daily injection of buserelin. Yesterday i was finally ready to start stims so had my first shot last night.
> 
> Tootsie, I understand how frustrating it is. It took me 36 days to down regulate. I found it got easier the longer i was injecting but the bloating was and still is horrendous! Hot flushes aren't too pleasurable either! I wish you all the luck with your cycle & fingers crossed your good to go with your next scan x
> 
> Hi Rachy,
> 
> How are you finding the injections now?Click to expand...

Honestly, im sick of them now, ive done 55 injections since August 1st, my stomach is getting harder to inject. Im hugely bloated and im incredibly tender around the ovaries. Im on day 10 of stims and my follicles are all slow growers but there is 12 that look to be making progress! I have another scan on Wednesday & im hoping i can finally trigger, I can't wait until its over x


----------



## bunyhuny

Hi Zelly. <3 I am finally better! Well, I still have a slight sniffle, but the worst of it is finally over. Spent three weeks sick!! I'm so excited that you got your meds and will be starting soon. You'll get the hang of the injections, don't worry! I'm sure you'll do great! When this week is your appt?

Rachy- You might want to ask your doc if any of your injections can go somewhere besides your abdomen. Some of mine were fine to do on hips or thighs, and it saved me from a lot of pain. Congrats on the nice follicle count!

Tootsi- Congrats on staring stims! When do you have your first follicle scan?


----------



## amanda1235

Hey everyone! Mind if I join in?
DH (31) and I (32) have been TTC for a couple years now, and last month finally got our butts to a fertility clinic to get tested. Turns out, Hubby has azoospermia, which was a pretty big shock. I also had uterine polyps, which they removed 2 weeks ago. Had our appointment today, and doc gave the go ahead for IVF. We're gonna try SSR, but need to choose a donor for backup. 
Today is CD1, so go in for my ultrasound tomorrow, and to get the calendar for meds!
Kinda nervous and stressed about this whole process, but really feeling good that now that things are moving forward :)


----------



## BlueWife

Hi All!

Wondering if I can join. Finished all the testing leading up to IVF and we go in on the 23 to go over the results and find out when we get to start. 

Background: DH is in his early 20s and I'm in my mid 20s. Yes, we are very young. 
I was diagnosed with III Endometriosis when I was 19. I have undergone 2 surgeries, one for the endo and the other to remove a "dirty cyst" roughly 8cm on my left ovary. We've only been married for 8 months, and have been TTC since day 1. We were told it was time to see a fertility specialist who deals with pain management because TTC has put my body through the ringer. (down for the count about 17-20 days a month). 
SHG showed no polyps or scar tissue *hooray*
HSG showed that neither right nor left tubes were in working condition *this explains a lot*
He is perfect and so are his swimmers.
Surprisingly, the rest of my tests came back very normal (this has not happened to me in 5 years).

We are very excited/nervous to get the ball rolling. I have found some amazing blogs/vlogs if anyone is interested just let me know.


----------



## Tootsi

Hi All,

Sorry for the late reply it's all go at the minute.

So I've been on my stims for a week now and I had my first follicle scan on Thursday. It went well although they have upped my dosage. They thought I was going to over react to them so started me on a lower dosage but turns out I need more. I'm not sure how many follicles there were in total and they were growing slowly but they seemed to be happy with everything. My next scan is Wednesday and egg collection is booked for Friday. 

I am not feeling to bad. Our fertility clinic is 2hrs away so we have had a few early rises to get there for an early appointment so we can back to work in the afternoon. My tummy is also getting tender but it seems to hurt more in my thighs!

I am getting quite anxious about it all I'm so scared after all this that it's going to end in more heartache. Guess we can only wait and see. 

Hope your all doing ok. Rachy when is your next appointment, it can't be far away.

Not long now Zelly xx


----------



## Tootsi

Sorry of I am missing out on answering questions. I'm doing this on my phone so it's proving difficult. I shall load up the ipad later. Hope to here from you all soon xx


----------



## zelly1

bunyhuny said:


> Hi Zelly. <3 I am finally better! Well, I still have a slight sniffle, but the worst of it is finally over. Spent three weeks sick!! I'm so excited that you got your meds and will be starting soon. You'll get the hang of the injections, don't worry! I'm sure you'll do great! When this week is your appt?
> 
> Rachy- You might want to ask your doc if any of your injections can go somewhere besides your abdomen. Some of mine were fine to do on hips or thighs, and it saved me from a lot of pain. Congrats on the nice follicle count!
> 
> Tootsi- Congrats on staring stims! When do you have your first follicle scan?

Glad your feeling better. I some how used all my Internet usage up on my phone and broadband been playing up all week so again had limited Internet access.

My appointment is Monday. Getting closer now. AF due within next week or 2 depending if have normal cycle or slightly longer one.

Will catch up with everyone properly when Internet is back on as currently nicking wifi off people whose houses in go to. Have a lovely weekend ladies xx


----------



## rachy28

Tootsi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply it's all go at the minute.
> 
> So I've been on my stims for a week now and I had my first follicle scan on Thursday. It went well although they have upped my dosage. They thought I was going to over react to them so started me on a lower dosage but turns out I need more. I'm not sure how many follicles there were in total and they were growing slowly but they seemed to be happy with everything. My next scan is Wednesday and egg collection is booked for Friday.
> 
> I am not feeling to bad. Our fertility clinic is 2hrs away so we have had a few early rises to get there for an early appointment so we can back to work in the afternoon. My tummy is also getting tender but it seems to hurt more in my thighs!
> 
> I am getting quite anxious about it all I'm so scared after all this that it's going to end in more heartache. Guess we can only wait and see.
> 
> Hope your all doing ok. Rachy when is your next appointment, it can't be far away.
> 
> Not long now Zelly xx

It was today. Ive been coasting the last few days because im developing too many follicles and im feeling extremely poorly. Nauseous, bloated, tired, breathless.
Trigger is tomorrow night and collection is booked for Tuesday morning. Today's scan results:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
15 others between 12mm&14mm

I started off with an afc of just 13! xx


----------



## Tootsi

Wow that is a lot! Poor you i hope your starting to feel a little better. They thought this was going to happen to me but so far I'm ok. At least they will have lots to choose from. You just have to remember that all this may all be worth it in the end. 

Does your doctor give you a note of what folicles you have or do you just note them down yourself? X


----------



## zelly1

rachy28 said:


> Tootsi said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply it's all go at the minute.
> 
> So I've been on my stims for a week now and I had my first follicle scan on Thursday. It went well although they have upped my dosage. They thought I was going to over react to them so started me on a lower dosage but turns out I need more. I'm not sure how many follicles there were in total and they were growing slowly but they seemed to be happy with everything. My next scan is Wednesday and egg collection is booked for Friday.
> 
> I am not feeling to bad. Our fertility clinic is 2hrs away so we have had a few early rises to get there for an early appointment so we can back to work in the afternoon. My tummy is also getting tender but it seems to hurt more in my thighs!
> 
> I am getting quite anxious about it all I'm so scared after all this that it's going to end in more heartache. Guess we can only wait and see.
> 
> Hope your all doing ok. Rachy when is your next appointment, it can't be far away.
> 
> Not long now Zelly xx
> 
> It was today. Ive been coasting the last few days because im developing too many follicles and im feeling extremely poorly. Nauseous, bloated, tired, breathless.
> Trigger is tomorrow night and collection is booked for Tuesday morning. Today's scan results:
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 15 others between 12mm&14mm
> 
> I started off with an afc of just 13! xxClick to expand...

How are you feeling today? Excited for tomorrow? Good luck xx


----------



## zelly1

So had my appt today and a lot to take in. Think I have got my head around all the drugs and process lol. Now to wait patiently for AF which should be here hopefully in week max 2 weeks 

How is everyone? xx


----------



## KatO79

Nothing much happening here. My 1st appointment is in 1 week though:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Can you tell I'm excited:haha: Can't wait to get this ball rolling and hopefully be lucky on our 1st try out:winkwink: I'm 36, almost 36½, so don't have time for this waiting stuff :haha:


----------



## cupcakelover

Hi guys,

I wonder if I can join.

This is my first time doing IVF and I start my shots tomorrow. The doctor prescribed me the gonal-f pen (225) and low dose HCG (10 units). 

I was put on birth control for about two weeks and took my last pill three days ago. Just got my period today and I'm feeling very crampy. Tomorrow morning I go in early for blood work and ultrasound, and hopefully I'll start my shots at night.

I'm excited and worried about the same time. I see some folks here have had some side effects. Any word of advice on those? 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## rachy28

Tootsi, they plotted the sizes of each follicle on a chart each time i had a scan. I asked them to show me and write them down for me because Im a nosey cow :haha:

Im a little nervous Zelly, i suspect we'll loose a few of the biggest and some of the smaller follicles probably wont contain eggs or be mature enough to fertilise.

Kat, good luck with your first appointment :thumbup:

Cupcake, I was on different drugs so i cant tell you how they'll affect you. You may find that your totally fine which i was until the end of stims.

Xx


----------



## amanda1235

Hi cupcake! I'm also in my first round of IVF, I'm on day 6 of stims, but was on different drugs than you. (Bravelle and menopur) For me the only side effects so far have been a mild headache, fatigue, and some skin breakouts the first couple days. Nothing major at all. Started a new drug today (orgalutran), so will see if this one comes with new side effects. A few times the injections stung a bit going in, but nothing a little ice didn't fix. Good luck! Exciting stuff!


----------



## cupcakelover

Very exciting indeed, amanda1235! 

Oh, the injections! I'm curious and dreading them at the same time. Did you apply ice before or after the injections?


----------



## cupcakelover

Hi amanda1235,

I just noticed you had polyps recently removed. Do you mind if I ask about it? My doctor found a polyp in my uterus so she said we'll do stims, retrieve the eggs (fingers crossed) and then freeze all. She wants to remove my polyp next month and only then do implantation. 

She said if we implant now that the embryo would attach itself to the polyp and result in miscarriage. So now in addition to the stress of stimulation and retrieval I'm all worried about polyp removal.

Oh, and my husband has azoospermia too!


----------



## amanda1235

I used ice after, but not every time. Had to do a few in my car a few times while I was out, so didn't have ice there and it was fine. Honestly, I was so scared, but it turned out not to be a big deal at all. You get used to it really quickly. 

What I'm nervous for is the ER, but it is what it is!


----------



## Tootsi

Hey all, hope your all doing ok. Had a pretty bad day felt quite poorly with a bad stomach and im exhausted. Hoping it's a one off I just have two more days of injections left before my trigger injection then egg retrieval. I will not miss injecting myself every day that is for sure!!


Rachy I have everything crossed for you and hope they retrieve lots of healthy, good eggs tomorrow. Good luck xx

Good luck to all of you who start your meds soon. It can be quite trying at times and mentally exhausting but hopefully all worth it in the end. Here's hoping anyway xx


----------



## amanda1235

cupcakelover said:


> Hi amanda1235,
> 
> I just noticed you had polyps recently removed. Do you mind if I ask about it? My doctor found a polyp in my uterus so she said we'll do stims, retrieve the eggs (fingers crossed) and then freeze all. She wants to remove my polyp next month and only then do implantation.
> 
> She said if we implant now that the embryo would attach itself to the polyp and result in miscarriage. So now in addition to the stress of stimulation and retrieval I'm all worried about polyp removal.
> 
> Oh, and my husband has azoospermia too!

They found the polyps when they did my sonohystogram during all the pre-tests. Thought that might have been the reason that we han't gotten pregnant, but then found out hubby has azoospermia. Still they needed to come out though for the reasons you said. I was SOOOO nervous before the removal, tears and all, but honestly it was super easy. Whole thing too, about 10-15 minutes max, and they gave me sedation drugs, so I was still with it, but relaxed. A bit of nausea after from the meds, but apart from that, felt perfectly fine that evening. Mild cramps for the next couple days.


----------



## cupcakelover

Oh my gosh, amanda1235, thank you sooooo much for sharing!

It is so comforting to talk to someone who's on the same boat. I feel much better now about the polyp removal and the injections. I really, really appreciate it!

Tootsi, I'm so sorry you had a bad day, but hopefully it will be over soon!


----------



## rachy28

Hey ladies :wave:

Egg collection went well, I'm pretty sore and ive been sick a few times so i can honestly say its not a walk in the park. Anyway, we got 17 eggs :happydance: xx


----------



## cupcakelover

Woohoo!! 17 eggs? Sounds amazing, rachy!! Hopefully the discomfort is temporary and you'll start feeling better soon.


----------



## Tootsi

Hey Rachy, that's great news well done you. Sorry to hear it wasn't pleasant. I'm actually dreading it. Mine was suppose to be Friday but my scan showed I had lots of follicles they just aren't bug enough yet so u have to stay on the menopur till Monday and hopefully we will be ready for egg collections on Wednesday. 

Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## amanda1235

That's great rachy!

I just came home from my second scan today. Follicles are big enough, so doc says I'm ready to go! EC scheduled for Friday at 12:30, so I trigger tonight at 1:30am. SOOOOOO nervous about the EC, although I know it's all par for the course. 

Right now, I am very aware of my ovaries, and sleeping last night wasn't very comfortable as my whole abdomen is tender. Oh well!


----------



## rachy28

Thanks ladies. Of my 17 eggs collected, 15 were suitable for icsi & 11 fertilised normally.

Tootsi, i was slow at first then all of a sudden lots popped up and i had growth in all of them, my collection was meant to be a week ago! Have faith, things can change pretty quickly.

Amanda, good luck with your ec, do let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Tootsi

Thanks Rachy just get a bit disheartened when they delay you even longer. I knew things wouldn't run smoothly. If my end result is as god as yours then ill be happy. Really hope you get your little miracle out of one if them 15. Fingers and toes crossed.

Good luck for tomorrow Amanda, hope it all goes well. Will look forward to hearing how it all went xx


----------



## zelly1

Great news ladies. How exciting and Tootsi I'm sure Monday will be ur day xx


----------



## Tootsi

Thanks Zelly fingers crossed. You have all this excitement to come &#9786; xx


----------



## cupcakelover

amanda1235 said:


> That's great rachy!
> 
> I just came home from my second scan today. Follicles are big enough, so doc says I'm ready to go! EC scheduled for Friday at 12:30, so I trigger tonight at 1:30am. SOOOOOO nervous about the EC, although I know it's all par for the course.
> 
> Right now, I am very aware of my ovaries, and sleeping last night wasn't very comfortable as my whole abdomen is tender. Oh well!

Good luck with the trigger and EC, amanda! :)


----------



## cupcakelover

Tootsi said:


> Thanks Zelly fingers crossed. You have all this excitement to come &#9786; xx

Fingers crossed for you, Tootsi!


----------



## krasavitsa147

Ladies, I'm wondering if I could join you. I will be starting the IVF journey probably in November/December. I'm a first-timer-noob. :) 

A little about me, DH (45) and I got married last December and started trying right away. Had a visit with my GP in June, as we had no success and I'm 38. Turns out that DH has severe MFI, despite having two children from a previous marriage. Should we be so lucky, this would be my first pregnancy.

Had my intake appt with RE last Thursday. Ultrasound showed a total of 35 antral follicles (20 left, 15 right) plus a dominant follicle (right). The u/s was on CD 12 though so I don't know how significant that number is. They said it was good for my age. Next appt is October 23rd, to discuss financial stuff, meet with the IVF nurse, get a sample schedule, I have another u/s scheduled then as well but honestly, I'm not sure what it is for. DH will be required to give a sample, as our clinic requires MFI couples to have one frozen in case things don't go well on the day of retrieval.

After that appt, the RE team meets and develops a plan and we go from there. Seems like a lot of waiting!

Anyway, I have found reading your stories interesting and informative, so thanks for sharing them. I'm looking forward to getting this show on the road!


----------



## cupcakelover

Welcome, krasavitsa!

Yes, it does seem like a lot of waiting, but hopefully is all worth it in the end


----------



## cupcakelover

rachy28 said:


> Thanks ladies. Of my 17 eggs collected, 15 were suitable for icsi & 11 fertilised normally.
> 
> Tootsi, i was slow at first then all of a sudden lots popped up and i had growth in all of them, my collection was meant to be a week ago! Have faith, things can change pretty quickly.
> 
> Amanda, good luck with your ec, do let us know how you get on xx

Hi Rachy,

I see on your signature you've developed OHSS. How are you doing? Are you okay?


----------



## zelly1

Thank you Tootsi x

Welcome krasavitsa :hi:

How are you Rachy?


----------



## rachy28

Hi ladies, thanks for checking on me.

Im doing ok i think. Ive terrible back pain, huge bloated stomach which is making it difficult to stand up straight & breathlessness. Ive a scan and bloods tomorrow morning to see how bad things are but im passing urine fine so that must be a good sign.

I wont have any updates on my embryos until monday which will be day 6. Im hoping to get at least 6 to biopsy so fingers crossed xx


----------



## cupcakelover

rachy28 said:


> Hi ladies, thanks for checking on me.
> 
> Im doing ok i think. Ive terrible back pain, huge bloated stomach which is making it difficult to stand up straight & breathlessness. Ive a scan and bloods tomorrow morning to see how bad things are but im passing urine fine so that must be a good sign.
> 
> I wont have any updates on my embryos until monday which will be day 6. Im hoping to get at least 6 to biopsy so fingers crossed xx

Rachy,

Feel better and good luck!!


----------



## Tootsi

Hey Rachy your having a tough time. Are they leaving it a while before putting the egg back in because your quite poorly with it all? They've told me they hope to get the egg back in either 3 or 5 days after collection. 

Really hope you feel better soon and lots of luck xxx


----------



## rachy28

Its a freeze all cycle anyway because we're doing pgd, but I was told before collection that there's no way they'd do a fresh transfer with ohss because pregnancy hormones make it worse. Im ok with that though because I do feel like shit & wouldn't want to hurt my embabies x


----------



## Tootsi

Ahh I see. How are you feeling now. 

Hoping Amanda is doing ok x


----------



## rachy28

Im ok thanks for asking &#9786;

The clinic put me on clexane injections today, my body is over compensating for the fluid build up & my blood has gone *too thick* in the nurses words. Hopefully now im taking these, things will improve &#128077;


----------



## amanda1235

Hey! Had ec today, they got 13 eggs! Doesn't seem likes lot to me, but hopefully enough!

In quite a bit of pain, as they had to go through my uterus to get to the left side, but the heating pad is working nicely.

Hubby had his SSR and they found 1 lonely sperm. They'll try to fertilize with that one, and the rest with a donor.


Rachy, really hope you start to feel better soon! Sending good vibes your way.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## rachy28

13 is fab! Sorry you only managed to get 1 sperm from your dh, maybe that is your golden one!
Take it easy & rest up &#128077; x


----------



## Tootsi

All it takes is one sperm!! And 13 may just be a lucky number for you, I hope so anyway. 

Hope you and Rachy feeling better soon. And I hope all the rest of the first time ivf buddies are doing well xxx


----------



## cupcakelover

Hi amanda,

Glad all went well with EC and they found 13 eggs! Get lots of rest and feel better.


----------



## amanda1235

Hey ladies!

Just got the call, transfer is today! (3 day) 
There is 1 excellent quality embryo that they will transfer, and another 4 medium quality that they will wait to see if they get to day 5 and then freeze if they've reached blast stage. Trying not to get TOO excited, it IS only my first cycle, but fingers and toes crossed!

Hope everyone else is getting along ok :)


----------



## TLK

Good luck Amanda!!!! So exciting!


----------



## rachy28

Congratulations on being pupo Amanda :happydance:

We had our day 6 update today. Of our 11 embryos, 5 made it to blastocyst and have been biopsied & frozen &#128522; x


----------



## Tootsi

Hey girls that's great news for you both.

Hope it went well today. My fingers and toes are crossed for you Amanda.

My egg collection is on Wednesday had a few good size follicles today on my scan so it's all systems go. Really nervous about it all xx


----------



## cupcakelover

Wow, there's a lot going on here!

amanda, best of luck with the transfer!!

rachy, 5 frozen blasts is amazing! How is the OHSS? Are you feeling better?

tootsi, good luck with ER on Wednesday. Stay positive


----------



## rachy28

Fantastic tootsi, good luck. Dont be nervous, stay as calm as you can for your embabies :thumbup:

Im still poorly, I just want af to show now &#128546;
The clexane injections sting like hell and leave mega bruises. Im still massively bloated and nauseous but the pain is beginning to subside. Xx


----------



## zelly1

Hey ladies. So much is going on in this thread. All exciting... 

I am still waiting patiently for AF she should have been here Monday but could be anything up until Sat xx


----------



## KatO79

OK so was at that meeting on Monday and it turned out they only talked about IVF and ICSI the whole 1½ hours. Plus we were like 20-30 couples so there wasn't time for individual sessions. They then ended the whole thing with saying they'd give each of us a call in 2-3 weeks:wacko: I was spotting that day so knew AF was going to turn up the day after and wanted to get started on something. So went home upset that I'd be going through another natural cycle. 

Then yesterday they suddenly called me and said everything looked fine, they weren't missing any of my results and wanted me to start the long protocol IVF. She then asked when my next AF was and I said it was that day. She told me to call the secretary within the next couple of days to schedule my CD19-20 scan (where I'll also get my meds for downregulation). So calling today:thumbup:


----------



## amanda1235

Great news Kat!!!


----------



## Tootsi

Hi girls, quick update. Had my egg collection and they managed to get 24 eggs. Really pleased with that. We have to wait till tomorrow to see how many get fertilised then on Saturday they'll tell us when they will put one back in.

It's all go. Just chilling in the hotel room. It wasnt a great experience but not as bad as I thought. The drugs were good ha.

Rachy how are you feeling? Amanda how are doing ? 

Congratulations Kat, welcome to this amazing journey xx


----------



## amanda1235

Yeah, the drugs are great eh? It definitely isn't fun, but funny how we work ourselves up soooo much, and then in the end, it isn't as bad. 
I'm doing alright, feel pretty much back to normal, I literally spent 2 full days after my er on the couch, eating comfort food and drinking lots, no TONS, of water and gatorade (was really worried about OHSS). I'm crampy and bloated, but I think now it's more a side effect of all the progesterone and estrogen I'm taking. Got the call today that one of our other embryos made it to day 5 so they will freeze it! Also, there are a couple others that they are going to give one more day. Really hoping the one they transferred is strong and sticks!

Take it easy! Try not to stress too much, I know it's hard, but honestly just take tylenol, and take it SUPER easy the next 2 days. Time for lots of movies and relaxing :)


----------



## cupcakelover

Tootsi said:


> Hi girls, quick update. Had my egg collection and they managed to get 24 eggs. Really pleased with that. We have to wait till tomorrow to see how many get fertilised then on Saturday they'll tell us when they will put one back in.
> 
> It's all go. Just chilling in the hotel room. It wasnt a great experience but not as bad as I thought. The drugs were good ha.
> 
> Rachy how are you feeling? Amanda how are doing ?
> 
> Congratulations Kat, welcome to this amazing journey xx

That's great news, Tootsi! Congrats on a successful ER and take it easy for the next couple of days.


----------



## cupcakelover

amanda1235 said:


> Yeah, the drugs are great eh? It definitely isn't fun, but funny how we work ourselves up soooo much, and then in the end, it isn't as bad.
> I'm doing alright, feel pretty much back to normal, I literally spent 2 full days after my er on the couch, eating comfort food and drinking lots, no TONS, of water and gatorade (was really worried about OHSS). I'm crampy and bloated, but I think now it's more a side effect of all the progesterone and estrogen I'm taking. Got the call today that one of our other embryos made it to day 5 so they will freeze it! Also, there are a couple others that they are going to give one more day. Really hoping the one they transferred is strong and sticks!
> 
> Take it easy! Try not to stress too much, I know it's hard, but honestly just take tylenol, and take it SUPER easy the next 2 days. Time for lots of movies and relaxing :)

Lots of baby dust to you, amanda! Fingers crossed for a sticky one!


----------



## cupcakelover

KatO79 said:


> OK so was at that meeting on Monday and it turned out they only talked about IVF and ICSI the whole 1½ hours. Plus we were like 20-30 couples so there wasn't time for individual sessions. They then ended the whole thing with saying they'd give each of us a call in 2-3 weeks:wacko: I was spotting that day so knew AF was going to turn up the day after and wanted to get started on something. So went home upset that I'd be going through another natural cycle.
> 
> Then yesterday they suddenly called me and said everything looked fine, they weren't missing any of my results and wanted me to start the long protocol IVF. She then asked when my next AF was and I said it was that day. She told me to call the secretary within the next couple of days to schedule my CD19-20 scan (where I'll also get my meds for downregulation). So calling today:thumbup:

Welcome to the world of IVF, Kat! Best of luck


----------



## Tootsi

Hi all, so so out of my 24 eggs 11 fertilised. They will ring us Saturday to let is know whether we have to go in Saturday or Monday for egg transfer. I hope we get a good survival rate from now to then.

How is everyone else ? xx


----------



## rachy28

Fantastic number tootsi, we had 11 fertilised too with 5 high quality frozen blastocysts &#128077; 

Grow embabies, Grow! xx


----------



## cupcakelover

Woohoo, tootsi. Great to hear! Sending good thoughts your way 

My doc just confirmed I'm doing the trigger tonight and retrieval on Saturday. Holy cow, this is really happening!!


----------



## amanda1235

cupcakelover said:


> Woohoo, tootsi. Great to hear! Sending good thoughts your way
> 
> My doc just confirmed I'm doing the trigger tonight and retrieval on Saturday. Holy cow, this is really happening!!

So exciting!!!!!! Good luck!!


----------



## zelly1

How are we ladies. So much going on this thread and I am thinking of you all and hoping you all get that BFP.

I am still waiting for AF........

If you have access to Facebook search for Mummy's Page and there is a lovely video on there about IVF. Made me cry but was lovely ending x


----------



## Tootsi

Good luck cupcake hope it all goes well. 

My husband showed me that video and we both had a little cry too. Love a happy ending xx


----------



## zelly1

AF arrived today so appt on Mon to check no cysts and then start injections. Very nervous....

How are you ladies? Any updates? Xx


----------



## cupcakelover

zelly1 said:


> AF arrived today so appt on Mon to check no cysts and then start injections. Very nervous....
> 
> How are you ladies? Any updates? Xx

Yay, Zelly! Don't be nervous, the injections are not nearly as bad as we make them out to be. You can do this!

Just got my second dose of Lupron trigger this morning and now I'm all set for retrieval tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed!


----------



## amanda1235

Zelly good luck! The injections really aren't so bad, the first couple are tougher, but it's a mental thing, once you get past that it's easy :)


Cupcake good luck on the retrieval!!! Try not to stress too much, the whole thing takes minutes, it's really not so bad. Plan to have DH take care of you and wait on you afterwards as all you'll want to do is lay down with a nice heating pad. Stock up on comfort food!


----------



## cupcakelover

amanda1235 said:


> Zelly good luck! The injections really aren't so bad, the first couple are tougher, but it's a mental thing, once you get past that it's easy :)
> 
> 
> Cupcake good luck on the retrieval!!! Try not to stress too much, the whole thing takes minutes, it's really not so bad. Plan to have DH take care of you and wait on you afterwards as all you'll want to do is lay down with a nice heating pad. Stock up on comfort food!

Thanks, amanda. It is so easy to forget that this is supposed to be a quick procedure! I guess I've been building it up in mind as this huge thing :p

Comfort food and TLC from hubby sounds amazing. Thanks for the heating pad tip, I had not thought of that. I'll get it out of the closet tonight so I don't have to search for it tomorrow. Thank you!


----------



## zelly1

Thanks ladies. I have developed a full blown cold :-( feel awful. Hoping this won't affect me regarding the IVF.

Good luck cupcake lover xx


----------



## Tootsi

That's great news Zelly. The injections become part of your routine and are really not that bad. 

Cupcake just relax. It's really not that bad. I was so nervous and scared but I actually cannot remember that much about it the drugs are pretty good. It's over and done with in no time. Lots of luck. My hot water bottle has been a life saver!

I get my phone call tomorrow regarding my transfer. I'm excited and nervous.

How are you feeling Amanda and Rachy xx


----------



## TLK

How are you feeling Rachey? What has been your treatment for the OHSS?


----------



## TLK

Good lucky Tootsi!


----------



## amanda1235

Good luck today cupcake!! 

Tootsi, let us know!! Very exciting indeed!

AFM, I'm doing alright. These hormones are really taking their toll on me though, been exhausted, slightly crampy, headaches more recently, and just a general feeling of run down. Been spending most my time crocheting to keep relaxed and mind off things. It's all a complete mind game though, as the hormones cause all those early pregnancy symptoms that we're so used to looking for! Lol I'm still debating whether to test early, or wait for beta.


----------



## Tootsi

Hi girls egg transfer will be Monday. I have 4 really good embabies so they want to wait a little longer. I'm so nervous. 

I know I will be dying to do an early test but a friend of mine done an early test which came up positive then when she went for the actual test it was negative! Try to resist Amanda. Are you taking anything other then the cyclogest now ? xx


----------



## rachy28

Hey ladies, im doing much better now. The pain has gone but im still bloated. The clinic said that would go once af shows but im still waiting for her!
I have to continue with the clexane until the first day of bleed. 

Im still anxiously waiting for the pgd results on our 5 embabies. Im hoping i get them soon so i can arrange for transfer next month, ideally id like to do it before Christmas & hopefully get the best Christmas present we could ask for. 

Tootsi, good luck for monday x


----------



## amanda1235

Great to hear rachy!

Toots - I'm not sure what cyclogest is, but I'm guessing progesterone? I'm taking endometrin which is a progesterone suppository as well as an estradiol pill orally, each 3x a day. 
This morning I had awful cramps really low in the middle of my abdomen, painful enough that I contemplated hospital. They eased up after about an hour and 2 bottles of Gatorade. Now it's very mild and am just exhausted. Not sure what that was about or if I should be worried. Trying to just take it easy.


----------



## cupcakelover

Hi, ladies

I'm still feeling pretty sleepy and bloated, but the ER went really well. Everyone at the clinic was so nice and made me feel very comfortable. 

They were able to get 28 eggs!! :happydance:

Now I'm super anxious to see how many fertilized. My hubby has azoospermia so we don't have a huge supply of high quality sperm, but hopefully we'll be lucky and get a good fertilization rate with ICSI. 

Thank you so much for all the good luck wishes. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## zelly1

Great news cupcakelover. Fxd xx


----------



## Tootsi

Yeh it's progesterone Amanda. They haven't mention me been put on anything else yet but I'll see on Monday. Been experiencing a little crampiness too but guessing it's just the hormones. So nervous about the transfer and whether or not it's going to work. When do you go for your beta ?

That's really good news cupcake. Fingers and toes crossed. 

Glad your feeling better Rachy hope it all goes your way and soon xx


----------



## amanda1235

Great news cupcake!!!! Can't wait to hear how many fertilize! 

My beta is not until Oct. 13. Tomorrow is 7dp3dt, I MIGHT test then, although I know it's still early. It's so hard! I wanna know, but am terrified I'll see a negative


----------



## Tootsi

I'll be the same it will take all my will not to do a test xx


----------



## cupcakelover

Hi ladies,

Got a call from the lab this morning. Out of the 28, 13 eggs were mature and they all fertilized with ICSI! Now the race is on to see how many become blasts. 

Amanda, you are so close to testing! Fingers crossed for a sticky!

Great to hear you are feeling better, rachy!


----------



## Tootsi

Congratulations cupcake x


----------



## zelly1

Great news cupcakelover x


----------



## rachy28

Ah cupcake, absolutely brilliant number &#128521; x


----------



## TLK

Just read the whole thread - everybody seems to be at different stages. I start my first IVF cycle when I get my next period (i'm CD 10 now so about 20 more days). I start with ultrasound and blood test and then injections for 2 weeks before the ER. I am so nervous. 

Congrats Cupcake!


----------



## Tootsi

Welcome TLK xx


----------



## rachy28

Af is here :happydance:
I should be feeling 100% very soon, never been as happy to see the old bitch :haha: 

Cupcake, make sure you drink plenty of fluids, trust me when i say ohss isnt pleasant x

Tlk, welcome to the madness :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## cupcakelover

rachy28 said:


> Af is here :happydance:
> I should be feeling 100% very soon, never been as happy to see the old bitch :haha:
> 
> Cupcake, make sure you drink plenty of fluids, trust me when i say ohss isnt pleasant x
> 
> Tlk, welcome to the madness :thumbup:
> 
> Xx

Thanks, rachy. I've been drinking copious amounts of gatorade. My belly was so bloated it looked like I was 5 months pregnant. Even a mild case of OHSS is a bitch. I'm so glad I took the day off today. I've been feeling crappy for 3 days now. But as long as we get some frosties it will all be worth it. 

So glad af came for you! Hopefully you'll be back to normal in no time. 

Tlk, welcome to the group!

Amanda, how are you doing?


----------



## amanda1235

Keep drinking that Gatorade!

I'm not doing so great today actually, on an emotional level. All the symptoms I had for the last week are pretty much gone today. I know they were all due to the progesterone anyways, but still I feel like the disappear is a bad sign. I'm 7dp3dt, and I couldn't help myself and tested this morning. Negative. I know it might be too early, but I've seen lots of girls who got BFP's this early, so I broke down in a fit of tears this am. I know crazy, lol, not news there, but I just wanted this so bad, and now I feel like I'm out. Also, the test expired October of last year, so I don't know if that makes a difference too, I'm definitely going to wait a few days now before testing again, IF I do. My beta is in 8 days still.


----------



## Tootsi

Hey ladies. That's it. Just a waiting game now. Very scary. 9 days till pregnancy test! Not really worried about that bit just the staying pregnant afterwards &#128559;

How is everyone xx


----------



## Tootsi

Try and stay positive Amanda. I read that a lot of women lose their symptoms in the second week but they come back later on. And it could be too early or a dodgy kit if it was out of date!!! 

Try and keep your chin up and I'd try and wait till your proper test at the hospital as your just stressing yourself out. Big hugs xx


----------



## zelly1

It's all moving along with everyone. So exciting...

Had my scan today and no cysts so did my 1st injection , I worked myself up so much and didn't even feel it go in. I have scans booked next Mon and weds and then if all fine ER be next fri or following Mon. 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## cupcakelover

That's great news, zelly. Congrats on the first injection and good luck. ER will be here before you know it!


----------



## cupcakelover

amanda1235 said:


> Keep drinking that Gatorade!
> 
> I'm not doing so great today actually, on an emotional level. All the symptoms I had for the last week are pretty much gone today. I know they were all due to the progesterone anyways, but still I feel like the disappear is a bad sign. I'm 7dp3dt, and I couldn't help myself and tested this morning. Negative. I know it might be too early, but I've seen lots of girls who got BFP's this early, so I broke down in a fit of tears this am. I know crazy, lol, not news there, but I just wanted this so bad, and now I feel like I'm out. Also, the test expired October of last year, so I don't know if that makes a difference too, I'm definitely going to wait a few days now before testing again, IF I do. My beta is in 8 days still.

Amanda, so many women don't have symptoms during 2ww, so having them disappear is perfectly normal.

Listen, it is super early to test, especially with an expired stick. Please don't beat yourself up, ok? Take it easy for next few days and wait until you do your beta. I know you want this so bad (trust me, I feel the same way) but give it time. It is still very early. 

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Tootsi

Yey well done Zelly. It's all moving forward for you now. Exciting times ahead xx


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks cupcake and Zelly, the rational side of me knows it is still early and that expired sticks might not work, but the emotional side is going crazy. Man this 2ww is brutal!!!! The first week wasn't so bad, because there would have been no way of knowing if it worked or not, but now, since there MIGHT be, it's like, I want to know now, but ONLY if it's positive, if that makes sense?


----------



## cupcakelover

amanda1235 said:


> Thanks cupcake and Zelly, the rational side of me knows it is still early and that expired sticks might not work, but the emotional side is going crazy. Man this 2ww is brutal!!!! The first week wasn't so bad, because there would have been no way of knowing if it worked or not, but now, since there MIGHT be, it's like, I want to know now, but ONLY if it's positive, if that makes sense?

Oh, amanda, that makes total sense to me!! :winkwink:


----------



## zelly1

Did any of you ladies use the drug gonal? Did you have any side affects? I keep getting headaches and every now and then a stabbing pain in my womb area...


----------



## Tootsi

I never used that drug but I got headaches with the one I did use. Just try and drink lots of water xx


----------



## zelly1

Comes and goes very strange. Thanks and will do. How r u? X


----------



## cupcakelover

zelly1 said:


> Did any of you ladies use the drug gonal? Did you have any side affects? I keep getting headaches and every now and then a stabbing pain in my womb area...

Hi zelly,

I used the gonal-f pen (225 iu per day) in addition to low dose hcg (10 units per day) and Ganirelix (250 mcg per day).

Since I was taking so many drugs it's hard to tell which one was causing the side effects, but I definitely had headaches, especially towards the end of stim.

I just kept telling myself the side effects were temporary and they were going to be over soon. Good luck!


----------



## Tootsi

Mine were like that. I got awful hot sweats too I'm dreading the menopause ha. 

I'm very bloated so that's a little uncomfortable and the hospital called today to say my fluids are low so I need to drink more and go back for more bloods on Thursday. It's a nightmare when our clinic is a two hour drive away but needs must. 

I'm just feeling really anxious and hoping that this is finally our time xx


----------



## cupcakelover

Tootsi said:


> Mine were like that. I got awful hot sweats too I'm dreading the menopause ha.
> 
> I'm very bloated so that's a little uncomfortable and the hospital called today to say my fluids are low so I need to drink more and go back for more bloods on Thursday. It's a nightmare when our clinic is a two hour drive away but needs must.
> 
> I'm just feeling really anxious and hoping that this is finally our time xx

Oh my gosh, tootsi, you had hot sweats too? I thought it was just my imagination, that maybe I was going crazy. Ha! Now I know I'm not the only one. 

This whole hydration thing is so important. Keep drinking!!

I've been having so much water and Gatorade I feel like throwing up. When will this damn OHSS get better? Ugh!

Good luck, tootsi.


----------



## rachy28

Hey ladies, quick update from moi!
Out of our 5 embryos, we have 1 healthy unaffected embaby. He/she is a fully hatched blastocyst graded 6BC using the gardner grading system. 
Im transferring said little snow baby mid November so start down regulation injections again on oct 25th. 

How are we all???? X


----------



## cupcakelover

rachy28 said:


> Hey ladies, quick update from moi!
> Out of our 5 embryos, we have 1 healthy unaffected embaby. He/she is a fully hatched blastocyst graded 6BC using the gardner grading system.
> Im transferring said little snow baby mid November so start down regulation injections again on oct 25th.
> 
> How are we all???? X

Woohoo! That's great news, rachy! Transfer will be here before you know it :winkwink:

"Little snow baby". Love it!

My update: OHSS is kicking my ass! Ugh!


----------



## Tootsi

I still get the odd hot sweat now and then but it could be worse.

Rachy that's great news so pleased for you.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Really hope your doing ok Amanda xx


----------



## amanda1235

That's great Rachy!

Cupcake hope you feel better soon! 

Tootsi, I can't imagine having to drive 2 hours to the clinic every time. 

I'm hanging in there. Decided not to test again until beta day which is Tuesday. Still 5 days away. Hubby would love me to test earlier, but I'm not sure I could handle if it was negative, but then still have to stay on all these meds until the confirmation on beta day. I'm so sure that the second little line will show up, that if it doesn't I'll be devastated. I'd rather only be devastated one time rather than 2 if that makes sense. It's funny, because I really thought I'd be the one testing every day starting a week in lol. Ah well. Emotionally I'm a hot mess, been having daily meltdowns for no reason since Monday, these hormones are kicking my ass! Soooo bloated I'm uncomfortable, and my stomach has been messy off on and on. The things we do to ourselves, hopefully it's not all for nothing!!!


----------



## rachy28

Oh cupcake, have they given you any medication to help. I had to take clexane injections because my blood had thickened due to loosing all my fluid to my abdomen. I was huge. Thankfully it does get better when af shows or with proper management during pregnancy. 

Tootsi, during down regging i didn't get the sweats but once i started stims in conjunction with Buserelin, I was a soggy mess! 
Ive no advice to help except have a good moan at anyone within eye shot :thumbup:

Well done Amanda for not testing! I will test early because I have no will power :wacko: xx


----------



## Tootsi

Moan a lot it defiantly helps.

The early morning trips to the clinic have been a bit of a nightmare as we set off at 6am so we can get the earliest appointment then we can get back to work at a decent time. It's been tiring but worth it I hope.

My beta is on Wednesday. Do you have to wait long for your results? Again we get our bloods done first thing then we have to wait for a phone call between 3 and 5. I've taken the day off as I'll be on edge all day long.

I have no desire to do a test yet, my husband would rather I didn't too. He is right but I'd never tell him that ha. In a way I'm too scared to know. Scared it hasn't worked and scared if it has whether or not we will miscarry again. Staying pregnant is gona be the hardest job for us!

Stay strong Amanda 5 days is nothing in the grander scheme of things and blood tests show up much more than a normal one. I know it's hard though not sure I could wait much longer than Wednesday! !

Cupcake hope your feeling better soon.

Zelly how's the injections going ? xx


----------



## cupcakelover

rachy28 said:


> Oh cupcake, have they given you any medication to help. I had to take clexane injections because my blood had thickened due to loosing all my fluid to my abdomen. I was huge. Thankfully it does get better when af shows or with proper management during pregnancy.
> 
> Tootsi, during down regging i didn't get the sweats but once i started stims in conjunction with Buserelin, I was a soggy mess!
> Ive no advice to help except have a good moan at anyone within eye shot :thumbup:
> 
> Well done Amanda for not testing! I will test early because I have no will power :wacko: xx

Hi rachy,

I just got back from the clinic. They did blood work, transvaginal and regular ultrasounds and urine analysis. They haven't given me any drugs because the think I'll start seeing improvement in the next 24-48 hours.

My belly is so bloated it looks like I'm 5 months pregnant, but I was told to just keep resting, having small meals (because of nausea and heartburn) and drinking plenty of fluids. I gotta say, this has been a really tough week.

Hope everyone else is doing ok!!


----------



## Gkmk

Hi can I join please? I will have my ET tomorrow and still not decided about single or double blastocysts transfer if we have good quality blastocysts tomorrow


----------



## cupcakelover

Welcome, gkmk! I'm not sure how many blasts we'll have, but we already decided that if we have multiples that we'll transfer two. 

My husband is a twin and my siblings are twins too, so I guess we kinda always expected to get two, even before we found out about our fertility issues. We'll be delighted whether we get a singleton or twins, though.

Just make sure that if you transfer two that you and your partner are okay with the idea of twins. Good luck with the transfer!


----------



## Gkmk

Thanks cupcake. My husband and myself will be very happy with twins as long as we have healthy twins. I don't think I will be able to take a BFN and my husband strongly says we should increase our chances by going for double.


----------



## rachy28

Hi Gk, transferring 2 actually doesnt increase your chance of pregnancy by much more than 5% but it does increase your chances of twins considerably. You need to be aware of a higher implantation rate with blastocysts particularly of a good grade. If you have used assisted hatching it increases your chance of identicals also. Success really depends on age, uterine receptivity and quality of blastocyst transferred. Im 31 so i can only transfer 1 anyway as im nhs funded x


----------



## zelly1

Tootsi said:


> Moan a lot it defiantly helps.
> 
> The early morning trips to the clinic have been a bit of a nightmare as we set off at 6am so we can get the earliest appointment then we can get back to work at a decent time. It's been tiring but worth it I hope.
> 
> My beta is on Wednesday. Do you have to wait long for your results? Again we get our bloods done first thing then we have to wait for a phone call between 3 and 5. I've taken the day off as I'll be on edge all day long.
> 
> I have no desire to do a test yet, my husband would rather I didn't too. He is right but I'd never tell him that ha. In a way I'm too scared to know. Scared it hasn't worked and scared if it has whether or not we will miscarry again. Staying pregnant is gona be the hardest job for us!
> 
> Stay strong Amanda 5 days is nothing in the grander scheme of things and blood tests show up much more than a normal one. I know it's hard though not sure I could wait much longer than Wednesday! !
> 
> Cupcake hope your feeling better soon.
> 
> Zelly how's the injections going ? xx


Hey. I started my 2nd injection today Certitude and that is not a nice one. Felt sick, stings like mad after and then skin itches and comes out red and blotchy. I was warned is like a bee sting. 

I have been an emotional mess today. Crying most of the day for non real reason or getting really angry. Hope its all worth it. 

Rachy - how exiting. Good luck x

Gk - welcome x

Tootsi - Good luck for Weds x

Cupcakelover - hope you feel better soon x

Amanda - hang on in there x


----------



## rachy28

Your doing great zelly :hugs: Not long til collection now :thumbup: xx


----------



## cupcakelover

Hi zelly,

I had a similar reaction with Ganirelix. Within 5 minutes the injection site would be red and super itchy and painful. It drove me crazy!!

I did learn a trick that helped a lot: What caused the itchiness was the contact between the drug and the outer layers of the skin. I started wiping the needle with an alcohol swab after removing air bubbles and before injecting. I could not believe the difference! It still looked red, but the pain and itchiness were completely gone. 

I know it's a different drug, but give it a shot!

Also, I finally heard from the clinic. They were able to freeze 8 blasts! :happydance:

I'm so excited I can't barely believe it. OHSS is still kicking my ass, but I'm so happy I don't even care right now.


----------



## Tootsi

Welcome GK. I also was only allowed one blastocyst transfered but it was a good apparantly.

Zelly you'll get used to it, either that or you just learn to get on with it. A good cry will of done you good. 

That's a great result cupcake I only ended up up with 2 frozen but better then none. 

Had some really bad cramping today not unbearable but uncomfortable. It's kinda moved round to the back of my right side? Does this sound normal ? Fretting over every twinge xx


----------



## cupcakelover

I'm not sure if it's normal, tootsi, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! Don't over analyze or you'll drive yourself crazy


----------



## Gkmk

Thanks ladies. Statistics makes me even more confused about double. It will be very tough to decide but will go with our gut feeling tomorrow.


----------



## KatO79

Sorry I haven't been much on but since there's nothing happening until 1 week where we start downregulation, there's not much to mention:winkwink: Glad to see that so many are doing so well and looking forward to when I can better join in on the discussion :)



rachy28 said:


> Hi Gk, transferring 2 actually doesnt increase your chance of pregnancy by much more than 5% but it does increase your chances of twins considerably. You need to be aware of a higher implantation rate with blastocysts particularly of a good grade. If you have used assisted hatching it increases your chance of identicals also. Success really depends on age, uterine receptivity and quality of blastocyst transferred. Im 31 so i can only transfer 1 anyway as im nhs funded x


My RE told us that transferring 2 can actually _decrease_ your chances, particularly if one is good quality and one is of lesser quality. Something about the lesser quality embie affecting the good quality embie's ability to implant. Plus she wants to avoid twin pregnancies because she considers them risky. So the hospital I'm going to will only put one back in for these reasons (no matter personal preference) and just freeze the other fertilised embies, providing they are considered viable for the freezing process.


----------



## zelly1

Thanks for the advice ladies. The one today went much better and not an emotional wreck today, just a bit snappy
Poor OH, lol

Hope you're all well and enjoying the weekend x


----------



## zelly1

How are we all ladies?

I had my Day 10 scan and eggs are coming along nicely, they think between 8 and 10, I thought this was quite low?? Back again on Weds and booked in for ER on Fri at 12, which means I will have to set my alarm to do my final injection at midnight on Weds


----------



## Tootsi

Hey Zelly that's good. You'll be surprised at how quickly they'll come along in a couple of days. 

I'm ok tripped over yesterday, I was heartbroken just in case I'd maybe done some damage but popped to my docs and they told me not to worry!! I'm stiff as a post today though. 

I'm getting anxious for my beta on Wednesday. I just don't know how I'm. Feeling I sometimes think it's got to of worked but then I think what if it hasn't ?? It's an emotional roller coaster guess we will find out in a couple of days!

Good luck for tomorrow Amanda. I have everything crossed for you.

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## zelly1

Tootsi said:


> Hey Zelly that's good. You'll be surprised at how quickly they'll come along in a couple of days.
> 
> I'm ok tripped over yesterday, I was heartbroken just in case I'd maybe done some damage but popped to my docs and they told me not to worry!! I'm stiff as a post today though.
> 
> I'm getting anxious for my beta on Wednesday. I just don't know how I'm. Feeling I sometimes think it's got to of worked but then I think what if it hasn't ?? It's an emotional roller coaster guess we will find out in a couple of days!
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow Amanda. I have everything crossed for you.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well xx

Ohh no, bless you. Make sure you rest. Good luck for Weds x

I know what you mean about a roller coaster. I am a complete mess at the moment :cry:


----------



## cupcakelover

Hi, zelly

Don't worry too much about the numbers just yet. Not all follicles showed in the last ultrasound so we ended up with more eggs than we anticipated, so that could be the case. Good luck on the retrieval!

Tootsi,

Hopefully the stiffness will go away soon and you'll be back to normal in no time! Fingers crossed for your beta 

Amanda,

How are you doing?


----------



## amanda1235

Emotional roller coaster for sure!!! I don't think I'm going to get ANY sleep tonight.

I've been a mess all weekend, crying my eyes out for nothing and everything all at once. DH thinks I'm crazy. 
Tootsi I totally know what you mean, I feel like it has to have worked, but at the same time I'm already devastated that it hasn't. I've been saying to DH, if this one didn't work, what if I can NEVER get pregnant? Mind always goes to worst case scenario. Anyways, thanks ladies for keeping everything crossed for me!!! I don't know how I'm going to make it through all this hehe.
Will let you guys know tomorrow!

I thought that the first 2 weeks were going to be the worst, but this 2ww has kicked my ass. I honestly don't know what I'm going to do with bad news tomorrow. 

Zelly, it will all come so soon!! 

Cupcake how are you doing?


----------



## cupcakelover

Just one more day, amanda! Fingers crossed!!!

I spoke to my nurse yesterday to go over next steps. I have a polyp removal surgery on Monday and then we'll start getting ready for frozen embryo transfer.

She said I have two options: wait for my natural cycle and do vaginal suppositories OR do progesterone shots.

The thing with the shots is that I would have to keep taking them daily for 6 weeks and it freaks me out a little bit because it's the intramuscular one and I would have to inject myself in the butt.

But she did say that when you do the suppositories with the natural cycle there's a chance they could miss my ovulation window. Also, it would take longer to do the transfer because we would have to wait for my cycle.

I really don't like the idea of the shots, but it seems like the safer choice.

I haven't made up my mind yet, and I have to say, this is tough! Was anyone else given this option?


----------



## Tootsi

Hey cupcake I have no idea about what they are planning for you but the safer option seems the best one to me. I'm sure you will make the right decision.

I've had period like cramps all day. Feels like I'm going to get my period any day now.


----------



## amanda1235

Just got the call, negative. 

I'm devastated


----------



## Tootsi

I'm so sorry Amanda. Sending big hugs xx


----------



## zelly1

So sorry Amanda xx


----------



## cupcakelover

Oh gosh, amanda, I'm so sorry. Thinking of you and sending you a big bear hug

:hug:


----------



## Tootsi

It was a negative for me today too. 

Wishing all of you the best of luck with your journey to becoming a mammy xx


----------



## zelly1

So sorry Tootsi xx


----------



## cupcakelover

Oh no, tootsi! I'm so sorry to hear that :-(

:hug:


----------



## rachy28

Oh ladies, im so sorry :hug:


----------



## amanda1235

So sorry tootsi :( did they give you a "what's next" appointment? How are you doing?


----------



## Tootsi

Thanks girls. I'm gutted. It feels ten times worse than a negative you get from trying naturally as you put so much time and effort into it. We have been able to get pregnant naturally in the past but just never been able to get past 6 weeks. The main reason for ivf was because I lost my left tube and getting pregnant naturally would maybe take longer. Plus I'm not getting any younger!! 

We will get an appointment through for 6 -8 weeks time to go over what we want to do next. We have two frozen eggs so I guess that will probably be our next step. It won't be till after Christmas now though I have no holidays left at work plus I want a bit of time to make sure it's what we want. We have been through so much over the years and I blame myself everytime. It's torture x

How you doing Amanda. What's next for you ?


----------



## Gkmk

I am sorry ladies, I totally agree on the pain being 10 times more than a BFN n natural cycle. It is so difficult to stay positive 

I opted for single embryo transfer 3BB and they said they have frozen three embryos which are 4bc on 5th day, 3bb and 4cb on 6th day. I might beat myself for not transferring two embryos if I get BFN. However, single embryo seemed sensible for this cycle based on research and suggestions. Anything >= 3bb is a good one to opt for eSET. 

I must say eventhough I was happy to have a blast of good quality, I was a bit disappointed when the embryologist mentioned the grades, as there was no A grade blastocyst. I know grade does not matter but hope the fragmentation was less. 
18 eggs were collected, 15 were mature, 11 fertilised, 10 on day 3 and 2 blastocysts on day 5 and two more on day 6. I think I had a decent report but don't think it was great going by the number of mature eggs. Anyway, I will be more than happy with what I got if it works.


----------



## Tootsi

Good luck GK it all sounds promising xx


----------



## zelly1

Today's the day of ER... feeling sick and nervous


----------



## zelly1

The only managed to get 4 eggs :-(


----------



## Gkmk

Sorry zelly, I can understand your disappointment. What is the fertility unit in Hampshire called? Hope the unit took good care of your cycle. Did you make a note of how many follicles and what size are they on day 10? I believe any follicle above 18 mm will have a decent chance to have a mature egg. I hope all the four eggs make it to day 5. Fx.


----------



## cupcakelover

Hi zelly, 

Hopefully these are four amazing eggs and will all fertilize!


----------



## zelly1

The were hoping for about 6 to 8 when had scan so not sure what happened. Jut hope they're all good quality. Tomorrow will find out. I got to wessex fertility (freya) in Southampton. They are lovely there. 

I'm a little sore and woozy still and felt bit sick but think that was because I was hungry so now i have eaten feel better. Lying on sofa with my cat OH and crap tele. 

Just the anxious wait for the call tomorrow. 

How are the rest of u? Xx


----------



## zelly1

All four made it  Just hope they hang on in there. They will call again Mon to update me and then have one put back in on Weds xx


----------



## Gkmk

So happy for you, yaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## amanda1235

That's great Zelly! Only takes 1!!

As for me, the last few days have been awful to be honest. But, yesterday I went to see my doctor and he gave us the go ahead to start a frozen cycle right away. I start estrace today, then if all goes well, transfer nov. 3. One thing he changed.....have to be on PIO instead of the progesterone suppositories. Not really excited about that, but apparently it's better, especially in a frozen cycle.


----------



## Tootsi

Exciting stuff Zelly really hope it all works out and you get a good little sticky bean.

Amanda that's great news so happy for you. Again I hope you get the result we all want for you.

I'm struggling. Going through stages. I'm blaming myself a lot, I know it's not my fault but still. We don't get to start again straight away, they advise we have a normal cycle before we do. My DH wants us to go away for a break in February before we get going again too. It's a nice idea but as much as I'd love a holiday I just want to get on with the FET. I desperately want this to work xx


----------



## cupcakelover

zelly1 said:


> All four made it  Just hope they hang on in there. They will call again Mon to update me and then have one put back in on Weds xx

Amazing news, zelly!!!


----------



## cupcakelover

amanda1235 said:


> That's great Zelly! Only takes 1!!
> 
> As for me, the last few days have been awful to be honest. But, yesterday I went to see my doctor and he gave us the go ahead to start a frozen cycle right away. I start estrace today, then if all goes well, transfer nov. 3. One thing he changed.....have to be on PIO instead of the progesterone suppositories. Not really excited about that, but apparently it's better, especially in a frozen cycle.

Hi amanda,

It's so great you are doing the frozen cycle. I'm on the same boat, but instead of the synthetic cycle with the PIO, my doc said we should try a natural first with the suppositories. 

I asked her 10,000 if there's any difference in the success rate between one or the other and she assured me the efficacy is the same. I guess each doctor and each clinic is different, but I sure hope both methods work well.


----------



## cupcakelover

Tootsi said:


> Exciting stuff Zelly really hope it all works out and you get a good little sticky bean.
> 
> Amanda that's great news so happy for you. Again I hope you get the result we all want for you.
> 
> I'm struggling. Going through stages. I'm blaming myself a lot, I know it's not my fault but still. We don't get to start again straight away, they advise we have a normal cycle before we do. My DH wants us to go away for a break in February before we get going again too. It's a nice idea but as much as I'd love a holiday I just want to get on with the FET. I desperately want this to work xx

Hi tootsi, 

I know it's tough, but do not blame yourself. You are doing everything right and this is absolutely not your fault. 

I'm with you, I understand the need to start the frozen cycle as soon as possible!


----------



## zelly1

Ohh Tootsi it's so hard isn't it. But hang on in there. Your time will come.

Thanks ladies. Nervously waiting for Mondays call.

Also how long after ER did you still have abdominal cramp and spotting?


----------



## Gkmk

Tootsi it is so hard to deal, I hope you will be alright soon. 
Day of ER I had pain but no spotting from evening.Next day I was alright. I was told by the nurse to take the full of dose of paracetamol for 2 days. I took for three days three times two tablets 500mg each


----------



## rachy28

Sorry ive been MIA girls.

Zelly, 4 is fab....quality over quantity :thumbup:

I had my appointment to get my FET cycle planned. I start buserelin injections for down reg on the 25th of Oct, i have a down reg scan on the 16th Nov, start progynova that day until 27th Nov, have a lining scan that day then hopefully start cyclogest for 5 days. If all goes according to plan, transfer should be around 2nd of December &#128515;

Xx


----------



## KatO79

Sorry I've been a bit MIA, I'll have to catch up completely. Can see some got BFNs, so sorry to hear that:hugs: I hope you have much better luck next time :dust:

AFM started downregulation injections last night:happydance: My appointment went fine except they found a 30 mm cyst in my left ovary. But the nurse was sure that 2 weeks of downregulation will get rid of it so no worries. She could tell I'd definitely Oed and that my lining looked really good. So was shown how to inject Suprefact (since I'd rather inject 1 a day instead of use a nasal spray 3 times a day). Had some beginner's problems with getting the medicine out of the vial plus avoid getting huge air bubbles and it was a bit hard to switch needles (use big ones to get the medicine out and smaller ones for the actual injection) but it worked out in the end.


----------



## rachy28

Kat, the trick is to fill the syringe with 0.5ml of air, push it into the vial and you'll find it alot easier to get the liquid out. If you dont do this, it causes a vacuum within the bottle. Fill your needle up slowly until its full, then push the plunger down quickly until you reach your actual dose. That should get rid of air bubbles. Small bubbles actually wont make a difference and you'll find you become much more relaxed about it all soon x


----------



## KatO79

rachy28 said:


> Kat, the trick is to fill the syringe with 0.5ml of air, push it into the vial and you'll find it alot easier to get the liquid out. If you dont do this, it causes a vacuum within the bottle. Fill your needle up slowly until its full, then push the plunger down quickly until you reach your actual dose. That should get rid of air bubbles. Small bubbles actually wont make a difference and you'll find you become much more relaxed about it all soon x


Thanks :) Yeah that's what I was trying to do but I somehow managed to get a large air bubble:wacko: I was filling up a tad too fast I guess. I think it was due to nerves, I'm always a bit nervous when doing something the 1st time and get more relaxed about things after the 2nd or 3rd time. I'm sure tonight's shot will go better.


----------



## zelly1

Waiting nervously for the call. I feel so sick :-( 

How r u ladies?


----------



## Gkmk

Fx for you zelly. I hope you will receive good news soon.


----------



## zelly1

So they called. They said on day 3 they want them to be between 6 and 9 cells. 1 is 5 but may catch up, 1 is 6, 1 is 7 and other is 10 but they may slow down. Good news. They will call again weds to discuss further and decide which one to put back in weds afternoon and how many we can freeze


----------



## Tootsi

Good news Zelly. Everything's crossed for you xx


----------



## zelly1

Thank you Tootsi. How r u? X


----------



## cupcakelover

That's great news, zelly!!! Fingers crossed for a sticky one 

I had my polyp removal yesterday. Everything went well, but this time the anesthesia really knocked me out. I slept all day!

We decided to do a natural transfer cycle, so once the biopsy results come in I'll stop with the birth control pills and wait for ovulation to happen. I'll use the progesterone suppositories to ensure everything is in tip top shape and then we'll finally do the transfer. So anxious!


----------



## zelly1

Thanks cupcake. Exciting for you too  Hope you're feeling better today after you procedure x

Today is the day. Feeling nervous as I am hoping all or at least 2 of them have survived....


----------



## Gkmk

Thought I will share my experience on embryo transfer day and full bladder. I went to hospital with not so full bladder. I would say 70% full and thought I could wait for atleast half an hour to go to toilet. 
Embryologist said they want to transfer one good quality blastocyst 3BB. There is another 4BC blastocyst. Based on a research, eSET will give good pregnancy rate if the embryo >= 3bb (AA, AB, BA, BB). I was tempted for DET as there was no A grade blastocyst but finally went for eSET with 3bb blastocyst. As soon as the transfer started with speculum inserted, I felt so much surge to pee and was thanking I did not have the feeling of full bladder when they started to put the speculum. However, the nurse said I had a full bladder which I thought was good. The entire transfer felt long (may be 10 - 15 min).After removing the speculum after the process, I did not have the urge to pee anymore. I could have easily waited for 30 more minutes to go to toilet.


----------



## Gkmk

However, make sure you have close to full bladder, otherwise they can't see the uterus properly.


----------



## zelly1

Thanks for the advice. They asked me to drink 300ml hour hour before appt. I have such a weak bladder. When I went for one of my egg growth scans you had to have a empty bladder. I hadn't drunk much all day, went to loo when got there, 10 mins later she asked if I had been to loo and how long ago as my bladder was full, lol!! Didn't need to pee tho, strange.

How r u ? Any updates? Xx


----------



## zelly1

So they just called. 2 didn't make it. One perfect one to go in today and then they'll reassess the other one this afternoon to see if they can freeze it. I so hope it makes it...


----------



## cupcakelover

zelly1 said:


> So they just called. 2 didn't make it. One perfect one to go in today and then they'll reassess the other one this afternoon to see if they can freeze it. I so hope it makes it...

Hi zelly, 

I'm sorry two didn't make it, but focus on the perfect one going in today!!!! And you could have a frostie too 

Best of luck with the transfer and fingers crossed for a sticky bean!


----------



## zelly1

Thank you.

One went back, they said it's the best quality grade it can be  and they froze the other one... Yay!!!

Just hope it's a sticky one, the next 11 days are going to be hard!!


----------



## Gkmk

Very happy for you. You proved quality matters, not quantity. Having 1 to freeze out of 4 eggs collected is excellent outcome. Blastocysts have good implantation rate. On an average, I have noticed people will get positive from 5dp5dt using FRER. I hope you don't have to wait 11 days, I am sure for most it would be 5 - 8 days using FRER. Fx for you.


----------



## zelly1

Thank you. Will try my best not to test earlier, but easier said than done


----------



## cupcakelover

zelly1 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> One went back, they said it's the best quality grade it can be  and they froze the other one... Yay!!!
> 
> Just hope it's a sticky one, the next 11 days are going to be hard!!

Woohoo, zelly! Great news! Sticky dust to you


----------



## zelly1

Thank you


----------



## Tootsi

Hey girls congratulations on your transfers today. 

I'm not doing too bad. Got our next appointment through which isn't till December so we have a while to go before anything else happens for us. I'd say it will be January when we start the FET process. It's strange how each clinic does things differently. I'd would of loved to get started again straight away but they recommend getting your body back to normal but guess they know best.

Ive been suffering bad heads but think it's a mixture of the hormones, my period and stress. My DH and I have been together 10 yrs this Weekend and he has booked us in for a spa day. I am so looking forward to that.

Fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## cupcakelover

Tootsi, have a wonderful time at the spa. Sounds like a great and well deserved 10-year celebration!


----------



## rachy28

Zelly, thats fantastic! Congrats on being pupo :happydance: x


----------



## zelly1

Thank you x


----------



## rachy28

How are you doing zelly? Any symptoms yet?

I start buserelin injections tonight for FET, im so ready to warm my snowbaby for 9 months &#9786;


----------



## zelly1

Hi Rachy. I'm Ok thanks, back to work tomorrow after 10 days off :-( as for symptoms none really... cramping on and off last 2 days so hoping it's burying nice and deep. That's it really.

Ahh how exciting, when are you hoping to do the transfer?


----------



## rachy28

Cramps are good! I hope it's a great sign for you :thumbup:

Im hoping to be pupo by December 2nd, If everything goes smoothly that is x


----------



## KatO79

Congrats zelly, FXed :dust:

AFM AF showed up full force today:nope: So I'm pretty much on time according to the pamphlet although they did allow for AF coming a bit sooner or later. Still 1 week to go before my next appointment and I can hopefully start stimming. Right now it seems like forever:nope:

The Suprefact has been making me moody (poor DH :( ), feel hot flashes and headaches (apparently all normal side effects you can experience while on it):nope: Once I start on the FSH I may become a total crazy person although they claim it seems to mostly reduce these symptoms :wacko:


----------



## cupcakelover

rachy28 said:


> Cramps are good! I hope it's a great sign for you :thumbup:
> 
> Im hoping to be pupo by December 2nd, If everything goes smoothly that is x

Hi rachy, 

We have very similar timing for FET! I'm trying a natural cycle, though, so let's see if my body stays on schedule.


----------



## zelly1

Thanks ladies. This week is dragging already lol...

Exciting times coming up for you ladies too


----------



## rachy28

Ah cupcake thats fab, it'll be nice to transfer with someone, i can share the madness :wacko:

Im only doing a medicated cycle because I have to drive 6 hours from our home in Newcastle to the clinic in London for transfer. Its just the better option for us to manipulate my cycle. 

Have you not tested yet zelly? Xx


----------



## cupcakelover

rachy28 said:


> Ah cupcake thats fab, it'll be nice to transfer with someone, i can share the madness :wacko:
> 
> Im only doing a medicated cycle because I have to drive 6 hours from our home in Newcastle to the clinic in London for transfer. Its just the better option for us to manipulate my cycle.
> 
> Have you not tested yet zelly? Xx

Oh gosh, 6 hours! That's one heck of a drive, rachy! But hopefully in the end it's all worth it! 

Let's definitely share the madness of FET here!

I stop taking birth control pills on Nov. 1st, then go in for baseline ultrasound and blood work Nov. 4th. If everything is okay I'll start monitoring every other day on Nov. 11 until I ovulate, but god knows when that will happen!

Sending you sticky dust, zelly ;-)


----------



## zelly1

Thank you cupcake.

No Rachy haven't tested yet. I'm meant to test Mon but will test Sun as OH works away Mon to Fri and want him to be around whether it's good news or not. I'm getting anxious now, only 4 more days tho...


----------



## zelly1

How are we ladies?

I'm getting really bad cramps on and off last 2 days esp. Hope its a good sign. I'm now 7dp5dt


----------



## zelly1

So I've decided to test Sat. Getting impatient. Bought a FRER today... Eekk!!


----------



## rachy28

Omg im getting so impatient waiting for you to :test:


----------



## zelly1

rachy28 said:


> Omg im getting so impatient waiting for you to :test:

Ha. Part of me doesn't want to tho as all the time I'm not testing there is hope if you get what I mean. Will update Sat.

How are you?


----------



## rachy28

I get you, fingers crossed that hope turns into reality, looking forward to your update :thumbup:

Im a little down atm, i can blame buserelin for that &#128533; My down reg scan seems like an age away and im just loosing patience xx


----------



## amanda1235

I totally understand what you mean Zelly! I was the exact same way. Hopefully yours turns out better than mine!!


----------



## zelly1

Thank you.

How r u? Starting your FET next week?


----------



## amanda1235

Yup! Transfer nov. 3. Doing well, just started a new teaching job, so that's keeping me busy. Started PIO last night for the first time. The actual injection isn't bad, but my hip now feels bruised. Joy. Oh well. When's your test date?


----------



## zelly1

So crap sleep...woke up and tested. BFP. This is the happiest I have ever been. I can't stop smiling, lol


----------



## zelly1

amanda1235 said:


> Yup! Transfer nov. 3. Doing well, just started a new teaching job, so that's keeping me busy. Started PIO last night for the first time. The actual injection isn't bad, but my hip now feels bruised. Joy. Oh well. When's your test date?

Glad it's going well and good luck xx


----------



## Gkmk

Congrats zelly, very happy for you, yaaaayyyyyy!! I don't know how you managed to wait so long without testing but worth the wait.


----------



## zelly1

Gkmk said:


> Congrats zelly, very happy for you, yaaaayyyyyy!! I don't know how you managed to wait so long without testing but worth the wait.

Thank you. Was so worth the wait and OH was home as he works away all week and wanted him to be here. The line was as dark the normal line and came up so quick.... have a good weekend x


----------



## KatO79

OMG congrats zelly:flower: Hope I get as lucky as you on my IVF:winkwink:

rachy: Hope time moves more quickly for you soon. I know how you feel though, it seems like it's been forever before my 2nd scan would be here and it soon is (on Monday).

amanda: Hope your FET goes great and you get your BFP:flower:

AFM nothing much to tell. Still having nausea and headaches on the Suprefact. I pray that these side effects stop once I start on Bemfola, hopefully on Monday. Checked out how much those Bemfola pens (with 225 IU) cost here and apparently they cost $110 _each_ if the website I saw is correct (and I need to start with buying 7 of them):wacko: Since DH can't come with me on Monday (although he says he'll be 100% sure to get a day off on my egg retrieval day) he needs to give me enough money to buy them after my appointment if they let me start stimming that day (I'm a housewife so have no income). He doesn't believe they cost that much but will give me enough in case they do:haha:


----------



## zelly1

Thank you Kat and good luck with your journey and hope you feeling better soon (it'll be worth it)


----------



## amanda1235

Congrats Zelly!!!!!


----------



## zelly1

Thank you Amanda. Hope you're well x


----------



## rachy28

Oh wow, that's amazing zelly, mahooooooosive congratulations! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## zelly1

Thank you


----------



## cupcakelover

Congrats, zelly!!!!!That's amazing news :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tootsi

Congratulations Zelly that's great news. 

I just want to get on with my FET January feels like a life time away !! xx


----------



## zelly1

Thank you cupcake and Tootsi

Tootsi - Jan will be here before you know it...


----------



## zelly1

How are you ladies? Any updates? x


----------



## KatO79

Oy forgot to update. Unfortunately have a cyst in one ovary so have to downregulate 1 more week:wacko: The RE was pretty sure it'd go away but if not they'll go in and remove it. They also took a blood test to check my hormones and think they're going to see if it's a fluid cyst or a hormone cyst.

Was so upset:cry: Not only does this delay things but I'm not feeling well on the Suprefact, what with all the nausea, headaches and mood swings and starting FSH removes all the side effects:wacko: DH and I will have to avoid visiting anyone this week because I'm an emotional mess.


----------



## cupcakelover

zelly1 said:


> How are you ladies? Any updates? x

Ok, I'm sorry but I need to vent to a bit. Please bear with me.

I've been having such a bad experience with the financial person at my clinic. I've been crying at work for the past two days because every five minutes something seems to change with my case. I'm about to start the FET cycle tomorrow and I'm feeling so mentally exhausted and defeated trying to fight financial matters. 

They shouldn't be allowed to tell you have coverage, then go back and say you don't, then say you have until 4:00 to confirm you do or cancel your cycle. It's frustrating because I've done everything right, I've gotten confirmation from the clinic and the insurance saying everything was set to go, but clearly that's not the case.

I'm just so mad that I have to keep fighting these people at a moment where I should be focusing on the transfer, not proving that I have coverage. 

Sorry for the vent, but I'm just so frustrated.


----------



## cupcakelover

KatO79 said:


> Oy forgot to update. Unfortunately have a cyst in one ovary so have to downregulate 1 more week:wacko: The RE was pretty sure it'd go away but if not they'll go in and remove it. They also took a blood test to check my hormones and think they're going to see if it's a fluid cyst or a hormone cyst.
> 
> Was so upset:cry: Not only does this delay things but I'm not feeling well on the Suprefact, what with all the nausea, headaches and mood swings and starting FSH removes all the side effects:wacko: DH and I will have to avoid visiting anyone this week because I'm an emotional mess.

Oh, kat. I can relate to being an emotional mess!

Regarding the cyst, I know it sucks but it is better to deal with it now then to let it become a bigger issue. When the doc found a polyp in my uterus and said we had to remove it I was devastated, but it turns out that leaving it there could've led to a miscarriage. It was tough to come to terms with being delayed for an entire cycle, but it was for a good reason.

Feel better!


----------



## KatO79

cupcake: Yeah we also have no choice but to get rid of it. They won't let me start FSH until it goes away or until they remove it. I'm hoping it does go away though, I assume the RE wouldn't suggest 1 more week of downregulation if it never or almost never resolves a cyst?

I'm so sorry that you are having financial issue with the clinic:hugs: I don't know much about it (since the actual IUIs/IVFs here are free providing you're TTC #1 and have gotten a referral) so can only offer moral support:hugs: The only suggestion I can think of is can't the insurance company talk to the clinic themselves and help you sort it out?


----------



## rachy28

Cupcake, im sorry you're having to deal with this shit, hope you can get this sorted soon x

Kat, have you had a down regulation bleed yet, sometimes it takes a little longer than others but providing your cyst isnt functional, you should be good to start stims soon. Make sure you drink plenty of fluids to help with your headaches x

I think i have a functional cyst, probably left over from egg collection because i didnt actually ovulate this month. Im on day 10 of down regulation and af is 4 days late. My dr scan isnt until the 16th so im hoping thats enough time for my suspected cyst to collapse and resolve. Im so ready to start estrogen x


----------



## cupcakelover

Thanks, guys! It feels good to vent  

kat, believe it or not the clinic did reach out to the insurance directly and apparently they confirmed my coverage. Go figure!!

Despite all the craziness, we'll start the cycle tomorrow morning with blood work and ultrasound.

Amanda, how did the transfer go?


----------



## amanda1235

Transfer went great! Dr. Said it went perfect, so happy with that! It was a different doctor this time, apparently this one has more success. Now I'm just waiting for my 2nd acupuncture session of the day.


----------



## KatO79

cupcake: That's just crazy, so it's resolved then? FXed this cycle goes well for you :dust:

amanda: FXed that this is your cycle :dust:



rachy28 said:


> Kat, have you had a down regulation bleed yet, sometimes it takes a little longer than others but providing your cyst isnt functional, you should be good to start stims soon. Make sure you drink plenty of fluids to help with your headaches x


Yep had it on CD27 or 28 so that's not the problem. If I hadn't have bled they would want me to take an HPT to be sure I wasn't pregnant. They won't let me start stims until the cyst is gone, one way or another:nope: The RE was talking about going in and removing it if need be. I'll know on Monday (the 9th) what's going to happen for sure. I just hope this extra week resolves the cyst and I won't have to worry anymore about it. I just so want to start stims :( I'm practically frothing at the mouth to get started:haha:


----------



## rachy28

I totally understand how anxious you are to get started. I actually down regulated for 5 weeks before starting stims so i know that doing it longer wont affect your cycle. Its probably best that the cyst is gone & you dont want anything to scupper your chances. Fingers crossed another week is more than sufficient :thumbup: xx


----------



## KatO79

rachy28 said:


> I totally understand how anxious you are to get started. I actually down regulated for 5 weeks before starting stims so i know that doing it longer wont affect your cycle. Its probably best that the cyst is gone & you dont want anything to scupper your chances. Fingers crossed another week is more than sufficient :thumbup: xx


Wow 5 weeks, why did you need to downregulate for that long:wacko: Yes here's hoping it's gone by next week's scan:thumbup:


----------



## rachy28

I didnt need to, my day 21 just fell awkwardly so needed to start dr the cycle before iykwim. It was mainly to suit them because we live at the other end of the country to our clinic and i needed specialist care during anaesthetic. Long story really but still did me no harm. As you can see from my signature i definitely wasnt over suppressed and actually over stimmed. My baseline afc was actually only 12 beforehand x


----------



## cupcakelover

After a ridiculous amount of fighting, the financial situation has been resolved and I was able to go in for my baseline ultrasound and blood work this morning. Thank goodness!

Amanda, great to hear the transfer went well! Fingers crossed for you 

By the way, how do you like the acupuncture sessions? My clinic offers them but I'm still on the fence. Did you do both the same day as transfer or was the first session before hand?


----------



## amanda1235

I did both on the same day. Right before transfer and right after. It was ok, a bit bizarre, but I guess I felt relaxed after? It's a strange feeling, but it's supposed to increase chances by 30% or more. I go back for another one this Friday, and then next Friday as well, then that's it until beta on the 16th


----------



## cupcakelover

The things we do to increase our chances of success! Thanks for sharing, amanda


----------



## amanda1235

Hehe tell me about it! It's been rough financially for us as well, although the IVF procedure is covered, after all the tests, meds, procedures, intralipids and all the extras, I figure we're easily already above $6000. I know that's nothing compared to not having anything covered, and I feel very lucky that I still live in a place where it is, but yeah. I know it's horrible, but I catch myself being angry at people who get pregnant so easily. It's so unfair.


----------



## cupcakelover

amanda1235 said:


> Hehe tell me about it! It's been rough financially for us as well, although the IVF procedure is covered, after all the tests, meds, procedures, intralipids and all the extras, I figure we're easily already above $6000. I know that's nothing compared to not having anything covered, and I feel very lucky that I still live in a place where it is, but yeah. I know it's horrible, but I catch myself being angry at people who get pregnant so easily. It's so unfair.

I know exactly how you feel! We are very lucky to have insurance, but there are so many out of pockets and deductibles that I'm scared to add up the bills.

Sometimes (especially when I'm all full of crazy hormones) I get mad at people who get pregnant so easily, too. But then I try to think that at least we have a chance. I keep imagining that if IVF didn't exist we wouldn't even be able to try. And then I eat some chocolate ;)


----------



## amanda1235

cupcakelover said:


> I know exactly how you feel! We are very lucky to have insurance, but there are so many out of pockets and deductibles that I'm scared to add up the bills.
> 
> Sometimes (especially when I'm all full of crazy hormones) I get mad at people who get pregnant so easily, too. But then I try to think that at least we have a chance. I keep imagining that if IVF didn't exist we wouldn't even be able to try. And then I eat some chocolate ;)

Mmmm..... Chocolate &#128540;


----------



## KatO79

cupcakelover said:


> amanda1235 said:
> 
> 
> Hehe tell me about it! It's been rough financially for us as well, although the IVF procedure is covered, after all the tests, meds, procedures, intralipids and all the extras, I figure we're easily already above $6000. I know that's nothing compared to not having anything covered, and I feel very lucky that I still live in a place where it is, but yeah. I know it's horrible, but I catch myself being angry at people who get pregnant so easily. It's so unfair.
> 
> I know exactly how you feel! We are very lucky to have insurance, but there are so many out of pockets and deductibles that I'm scared to add up the bills.
> 
> Sometimes (especially when I'm all full of crazy hormones) I get mad at people who get pregnant so easily, too. But then I try to think that at least we have a chance. I keep imagining that if IVF didn't exist we wouldn't even be able to try. And then I eat some chocolate ;)Click to expand...


Yeah I sometimes get annoyed with people that had 0 issues conceiving, especially if they start giving me the old "just relax" advice or "think positive":dohh:

Oh don't remind me of chocolate, just bought some light chocolate with rum raisins and hazelnuts and it's _so_ good:haha: Plus 3 bags of these small cinnamon rolls they sell here although instead of cinnamon (those are really good too though and I buy them fairly often!) it's with an almond paste and absolutely yum:happydance: I'm hoping it's not a limited Christmas thing, otherwise I'll have to stock up and DH will want to kill me :haha:

AFM nothing much going on. I haven't been having any twinges in my right ovary the last 2-3 days so hoping it's a good sign that my cyst is gone or close to it but will know for sure on Monday. Don't want to get my hopes up too much in case it's still there:wacko:

We saw 2 more houses yesterday and DH is planning on contacting his bank to see how much he can loan (since I'm a housewife I can't loan anything). He liked the more old fashioned house best and I was more into the more modern looking one:haha: We'll probably look at a few more before deciding though.


----------



## KatO79

So just got back from my appointment and am now cleared to start stimming:happydance::happydance: The cyst was much, much smaller and since it's _not_ a functional cyst (my blood work showed my hormone levels are extremely low), they're letting me start. Going to be taking 225 IU Bemfola and 0.2 ml Suprefact (to prevent Oing). DH was happy to hear the good news:flower: Guess I could've taken my MIL with me today since it was good news, I feel kinda bad now and her and my FIL are taking off for a vacation in a few days so she won't have another chance:wacko: Wow now I really feel bad about not taking her with me :(


----------



## cupcakelover

That is great news, kat! 

By the way, good luck on the house hunt


----------



## Tootsi

Hey girls. Hope your all keeping well. 

Zelly how you doing ? xx


----------



## zelly1

Hey. I'm doing ok thanks. We apart from not sleeping at night so tired all the time and so emotional. Still not sunk in yet even after nearly 2 weeks. Think it will once had scan on 23rd and nervous hoping all will be Ok. How are you? X


----------



## Tootsi

I'm sure it will all be fine. Make sure you get plenty of rest and take things easy.

I'm ok just taking one day at a time and counting down the days till we can get going again. Feels like forever away xx


----------



## cupcakelover

Hi guys!

How's everyone?

zelly, your scan will be in only 10 days! That's so exciting!

tootsi, you'll get going again before you know it ;-)

I'm still doing monitoring every couple of days but my lining is taking a bit long to thicken. We'll give the all-natural cycle 3 more days and if we don't see enough improvement we'll switch to a medicated FET.

If that's the case, I'll have to take the PIO injections instead of the suppositories. Anyone has any tips/tricks/words of advice on those? Hubby and I travel a lot for work, so I'll have to learn to do them myself. Thank you!


----------



## amanda1235

Cupcake, the PIO isn't so bad, but I e never had to do them myself. The fist week they were easy peasy, but now they sting and hurt quite a bit. Nothing unmanageable, and still better than the mess of suppositories, but yeah. Heating up the oil in your bra apparently makes a difference, I've only ever done it that way though so don't know how MUCH of a difference it makes. 

As for me, I took a test on Wednesday, at 8dp5dt in the evening...bfn. I still felt very confident though, as everything just feels different this time. But then last night, one of my best friends called to announce that she's 11weeks pregnant after getting pregnant on her first cycle trying. And....I burst into tears and had a horrible night. She has no idea what we're going through now (she knows we were trying for over a year a couple years ago though. She was expecting me to be super excited and happy, but I just couldn't do it. I feel like a horrible friend. Now my confidence has dropped and I'm just so angry at everything. This totally sucks.


----------



## cupcakelover

amanda1235 said:


> Cupcake, the PIO isn't so bad, but I e never had to do them myself. The fist week they were easy peasy, but now they sting and hurt quite a bit. Nothing unmanageable, and still better than the mess of suppositories, but yeah. Heating up the oil in your bra apparently makes a difference, I've only ever done it that way though so don't know how MUCH of a difference it makes.
> 
> As for me, I took a test on Wednesday, at 8dp5dt in the evening...bfn. I still felt very confident though, as everything just feels different this time. But then last night, one of my best friends called to announce that she's 11weeks pregnant after getting pregnant on her first cycle trying. And....I burst into tears and had a horrible night. She has no idea what we're going through now (she knows we were trying for over a year a couple years ago though. She was expecting me to be super excited and happy, but I just couldn't do it. I feel like a horrible friend. Now my confidence has dropped and I'm just so angry at everything. This totally sucks.

Hi, amanda

It is still early! There are so, so many stories of getting a bfn and then getting a positive when doing the blood test. Hang in there, ok?

Also, totally understandable to get mad. It is tough to see our friends and family members getting pregnant while we are struggling so much. 

You are not a horrible friend, you are just going through a really tough time in your life. AND you are super hormonal ;-)

Please cut yourself some slack, ok? :hugs:


----------



## KatO79

amanda1235 said:


> As for me, I took a test on Wednesday, at 8dp5dt in the evening...bfn. I still felt very confident though, as everything just feels different this time. But then last night, one of my best friends called to announce that she's 11weeks pregnant after getting pregnant on her first cycle trying. And....I burst into tears and had a horrible night. She has no idea what we're going through now (she knows we were trying for over a year a couple years ago though. She was expecting me to be super excited and happy, but I just couldn't do it. I feel like a horrible friend. Now my confidence has dropped and I'm just so angry at everything. This totally sucks.

So sorry Amanda, I think that's a natural reaction given your circumstances:hugs: She probably wasn't thinking when she just blurted it out. Maybe it slipped her mind you're LTTTC since it's been a while since you've mentioned anything? People that haven't gone through infertility just don't get it. I've learned that some are just in their own little world and don't mean to be hurtful. If you're friends with her over Facebook you may want to unfollow her though so you're not confronted with her pregnancy updates constantly and just do a e.g. weekly check of her profile when you're up to it. Hopefully you'll soon have your own great announcement to make!

AFM nothing much to report. Been having some twinges in my ovaries, especially the last 2 days, so hoping it's a good sign. Hoping to see lots of follies on Monday and seriously hoping it works the 1st time. Also will be interesting if they'll change my Bemfola dose. Still thinking ER will be just before or during next weekend but we'll see how things go.


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks guys! Hehe and now I'm off to a baby shower today, for a friend who's due in a couple weeks. I've found it slightly easier to deal with her, as she also went through IVF because her and her girlfriend obviously couldn't do things naturally. I've decided not to test again before that, so I can go with the idea that I'm still pregnant. Betas on Monday, and I've been emotional and very slight pms cramps. feel different than last time, but could all be the meds, and the fact that this time it's a frozen cycle. 

Kat good luck on Monday! Hopefully you've got some nice follies. I'll be thinking of you!

Cupcake, hope your linking thickens! To switch to a medicated, would they just start giving you estrogen and delay transfer? On a natural cycle, would you have to take progesterone supplements at all after?

Tootsi, what's your timeline again?


----------



## KatO79

amanda1235 said:


> Thanks guys! Hehe and now I'm off to a baby shower today, for a friend who's due in a couple weeks. I've found it slightly easier to deal with her, as she also went through IVF because her and her girlfriend obviously couldn't do things naturally. I've decided not to test again before that, so I can go with the idea that I'm still pregnant. Betas on Monday, and I've been emotional and very slight pms cramps. feel different than last time, but could all be the meds, and the fact that this time it's a frozen cycle.


Hope you have a nice time at the shower! Yeah but I would think her situation is a bit different since she didn't go through months/years of trying naturally since they of course couldn't. But I'm sure she totally gets what you're going through in relation to IVF and the feelings you're having about that.

Maybe try testing on the same morning of the beta? I know the hospital I'm going to don't recommend testing before then for numerous reasons.


----------



## DLP

Hi everyone,

This is my first post. I'm currently undergoing my first IVF cycle after three failed IUIs. My issue is low ovarian reserve (AMH of 0.57). I'm 35 years old. Everything else (for both my husband and me) looks fine. Looks like I'll get only 3 or 4 eggs. Retrieval will be in a few days.

Any success stories from women with a similar issue?

I'm trying to stay hopeful, but it's so hard!

Thank you!


----------



## rachy28

Hey DLP, Im posting this screenshot for you to gain hope from. Good luck hun x
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-11-14-18-51-33.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Tootsi

Welcome DLP and good luck. 

Amanda I bet your nervous but try and stay positive. 

I have my follow up appointment on the 2nd December and I guess we will discuss when we will start our FET but it won't be till after Christmas as I'm out of holidays at work and still making up time I owe &#55357;&#56866;.

Thought I would share a little positive story. My sister in laws sister has struggled with fertility for a while and was told she would never concieve naturally. She has undergone a couple rounds of ivf but had no luck. Low and behold before starting her next round she has fell pregnant naturally and is now 12 weeks pregnant!! 

I know it's gave me a glimmer of hope, hope it does you guys as well xx


----------



## zelly1

Hi DLP

They only retrieved 4 eggs from me on ER day, all 4 fertilised, 2 made it, so had one put back and one frozen and got my BFP. They said my egg reserve was too high so halved all my medication and then had too little but it does work. You never know you may still end up with lots. GL x

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well. Seems to be a lot happening with people tomorrow so GL. Thinking about you all x


----------



## DLP

Congratulations, zelly1! Your story gives me more hope. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## zelly1

Thank you and good luck with your journey x


----------



## cupcakelover

amanda1235 said:


> Thanks guys! Hehe and now I'm off to a baby shower today, for a friend who's due in a couple weeks. I've found it slightly easier to deal with her, as she also went through IVF because her and her girlfriend obviously couldn't do things naturally. I've decided not to test again before that, so I can go with the idea that I'm still pregnant. Betas on Monday, and I've been emotional and very slight pms cramps. feel different than last time, but could all be the meds, and the fact that this time it's a frozen cycle.
> 
> Kat good luck on Monday! Hopefully you've got some nice follies. I'll be thinking of you!
> 
> Cupcake, hope your linking thickens! To switch to a medicated, would they just start giving you estrogen and delay transfer? On a natural cycle, would you have to take progesterone supplements at all after?
> 
> Tootsi, what's your timeline again?

Hi, amanda

Apparently if we switch to a medicated cycle the delay won't be too bad, just a few extra days. My nurse said my transfer will probably happen before Thanksgiving even if we switch (fingers crossed, can't wait!)

On the natural cycle I would have to take progesterone, but just the suppositories starting five days before the transfer. If we switch to medicated I'll start estrogen tomorrow and then add PIO shots.


----------



## cupcakelover

Tootsi said:


> Welcome DLP and good luck.
> 
> Amanda I bet your nervous but try and stay positive.
> 
> I have my follow up appointment on the 2nd December and I guess we will discuss when we will start our FET but it won't be till after Christmas as I'm out of holidays at work and still making up time I owe &#65533;&#65533;.
> 
> Thought I would share a little positive story. My sister in laws sister has struggled with fertility for a while and was told she would never concieve naturally. She has undergone a couple rounds of ivf but had no luck. Low and behold before starting her next round she has fell pregnant naturally and is now 12 weeks pregnant!!
> 
> I know it's gave me a glimmer of hope, hope it does you guys as well xx

Thanks for sharing this story, tootsi! It's so easy to get discouraged, so it's nice to see a glimmer of hope every once in a while :winkwink:


----------



## KatO79

Ok just got back from the RE and the news isn't so hot - I only have 3-4 follies (plus a number of smaller ones):cry: They aim for 8-12 follies so I only have at least half. She started talking about it might possibly be turned into an IUI but when I mentioned I'd been through 6 failed IUIs she immediately said they'll do IVF no matter what. My dose is increased from 225 to 300 IU Bemfola and I go in again on Thursday to see when I can trigger and do the ER but she said it's mostly looking like it'll happen on Sunday.

So not too happy right now:cry:


----------



## amanda1235

just got the call.......another devastating negative. I'm not sure what our next step will be, as we couldn't get a dr's appointment sooner than next friday (the 27th). That means that this next cycle is a write-off, unless the doctor will let us do an IUI with the donor sperm we have frozen, so that we don't completely waste a cycle. Especially since the cycle after that will likely have to be skipped too as it falls right at Christmas. 

I think our next step will definitely be the donor though, as my husband has azoospermia, and they only found a handful of sperm during the TESA procedure in September, so I'm not sure what quality those sperm were. Anyone know if poor sperm quality will cause implantation failure? 

This sucks. :(


----------



## cupcakelover

KatO79 said:


> Ok just got back from the RE and the news isn't so hot - I only have 3-4 follies (plus a number of smaller ones):cry: They aim for 8-12 follies so I only have at least half. She started talking about it might possibly be turned into an IUI but when I mentioned I'd been through 6 failed IUIs she immediately said they'll do IVF no matter what. My dose is increased from 225 to 300 IU Bemfola and I go in again on Thursday to see when I can trigger and do the ER but she said it's mostly looking like it'll happen on Sunday.
> 
> So not too happy right now:cry:

Hi kat,

I know it sucks, but focus on quality, not quantity. Hopefully every single one of your follicles has a nice, beautiful, mature egg!


----------



## cupcakelover

amanda1235 said:


> just got the call.......another devastating negative. I'm not sure what our next step will be, as we couldn't get a dr's appointment sooner than next friday (the 27th). That means that this next cycle is a write-off, unless the doctor will let us do an IUI with the donor sperm we have frozen, so that we don't completely waste a cycle. Especially since the cycle after that will likely have to be skipped too as it falls right at Christmas.
> 
> I think our next step will definitely be the donor though, as my husband has azoospermia, and they only found a handful of sperm during the TESA procedure in September, so I'm not sure what quality those sperm were. Anyone know if poor sperm quality will cause implantation failure?
> 
> This sucks. :(

Oh, amanda

I'm so sorry about the bfn. My doctor told me the quality of the sperm has an effect on fertilization (my husband has azoospermia too), but didn't say anything about implantation. 

Sending you big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Tootsi

So sorry you didn't get the result you wanted. 

Stay strong and stay determined. Big hugs xx


----------



## KatO79

cupcakelover said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Ok just got back from the RE and the news isn't so hot - I only have 3-4 follies (plus a number of smaller ones):cry: They aim for 8-12 follies so I only have at least half. She started talking about it might possibly be turned into an IUI but when I mentioned I'd been through 6 failed IUIs she immediately said they'll do IVF no matter what. My dose is increased from 225 to 300 IU Bemfola and I go in again on Thursday to see when I can trigger and do the ER but she said it's mostly looking like it'll happen on Sunday.
> 
> So not too happy right now:cry:
> 
> Hi kat,
> 
> I know it sucks, but focus on quality, not quantity. Hopefully every single one of your follicles has a nice, beautiful, mature egg!Click to expand...

Thanks cupcake, I hope so as well but can't help but feel this lowers our chances of the IVF being successful this time. Hoping I'm wrong though:nope: 

_amanda:_ So sorry :hugs: I've never heard of poor sperm quality leading to higher implantation fails. I think poor sperm quality can only result in poor quality embies. Maybe you can ask your RE? I do know that even though everything looks great (great lining, great embie ect) you can still experience that the woman gets a BFN and the RE won't know why. Unfortunately they don't know everything about the process of conceiving nor can they test for everything. Sad but that's what we infertiles have to deal with:shrug: Had that talk recently with my RE. Unfortunately many of us may never know the reason why we have our issues.


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks guys. The embryologist never said anything on the quality, but when I looked at the paper it said 4BC, so maybe it just wasn't great quality?


----------



## MrsG30

Hi ladies.

I'm not sure if any of you can help me? I've been reading your journeys the last few days and thought I would join in if that's OK.*
I'm danni in 33 and we have severe MF problems. We are using donor sperm. That aside I do have ovulation problems and high amh although PCOS looking?!?!?!? Not diagnosed!?!?

Anyway I'm on day 5 of gonal F 100. I've been for a scan today and although my lining has increased from 3.8 after DR to 5.8 both ovaries are unresponsive? ?? Now the nurse said as it's my 1st cycle there not concerned as they need to start new low due to potential OHSS. So from now until Monday I double my dose and have a scan on mon afternoon.

I'm alarmed at no reponse at all? Should I be? Could things change so much in the next 7 days I'll be ready for my scheduled egg collevtion which currently should be a week todayI?

I'll not lie. I'm panicking I won't responded enough and this cycle will be cancelled.*

Any one she'd any light?*

Thanks and love to you all xxx


----------



## rachy28

Amanda, im so sorry this cycle didn't work out for you. Given that your blast was good enough to freeze, I wouldn't have thought the quality would be an issue. I know quite a few ladies now cradling their babies from 3/4/5 BC embryos. Generally, if sperm was the issue, your embryos would have quite a lot of fragmentation & wouldn't have achieved the grade it was given. It wasnt 'poor' at all but fair/good. There is also the potential for the embryo to be abnormal but you wouldn't know that for sure unless you did PGD/PGS testing. 

Hi MrsG, I think your probably just on too low a dose. I was on 300iu merional/menopur. After 6 days nothing happened. We persevered and by day 12 id developed 27 follicles, 12 of those over 14mm. By day 16 i had 36 follicles, 19 of those over 17mm.
Don't worry, your follicles will grow :thumbup: xx


----------



## cupcakelover

Hi MrsG,

I agree with Rachy that it's probably the low dose. I was on 225iu of Gonal F and by day 6 my lining was 8.6 and quite a few follicles were growing. But keep this mind:

1- Higher doses do put you at risk for OHSS. I had a moderate case and it really sucked.
2- Each body is different. You may just need a few extra days to start seeing follicle growth.

Good luck!


----------



## cupcakelover

Hi Rachy,

How are you doing? Do you know when your transfer will be? I hope all is well!


----------



## MrsG30

Rachy / cupcake 

Thanks for the reassurance. I've done my double dose tonight ams hoping I see improvement Monday. How long can I actually stimulate for? 

I hope at some point I can help you all in your cycles

Thanks Again for taking the tone to reply

Xxx


----------



## amanda1235

I guess I am just trying to find reasons and excuses for why it didn't work, to try and keep some hope for next time.


----------



## KatO79

amanda1235 said:


> I guess I am just trying to find reasons and excuses for why it didn't work, to try and keep some hope for next time.

I totally understand amanda, unfortunately I think it can be hard to know why sometimes it doesn't work. As said, a nurse at my IUI clinic told me they can have a great looking embie, the woman's lining is prefect and everything looks good yet they'll still experience the woman getting a BFN and they don't know why. They don't know enough to be able to always pinpoint the issue. There's so much they don't know and can't test for:nope:

AFM just got back from my appointment today and it still looks like it'll be 4 follies but I was fully prepared for the smaller ones to not be able to catch up. My lining looks really good:thumbup: But since my 4 follies are still not large enough, I have to take 300 IU Bemfola for a few more days so ER will be Tuesday or Wednesday. I'm going in for one more scan on Sunday so they can check follie sizes and be sure about which of those days it'll be. DH wasn't too happy about my ER being changed from Sunday to now Tuesday/Wednesday because he was supposed to go on a job related course on Tuesday. But there's no one else to drive me since my in-laws took off for vacation last week and my mother's a malignant narcissist so don't want her along that day, she'll just come with snide comments and be embarrassing in front of the RE and nurses:nope:

BTW if we need to do another IVF, my RE told me it'll be short protocol next time:thumbup:

On the plus side it seems as if DH and I hit the limit so I didn't have to pay for my Bemfola Pens today (the state is taking over now I guess):thumbup:


----------



## cupcakelover

Hi guys,

So it turns out my body caught up naturally and we did not need to switch to a medicated cycle. I'm doing my trigger shot tonight, start progesterone suppositories tomorrow and transfer is scheduled for Wednesday. It's funny, but sometimes it felt like we would never get to this point. So excited to be moving along!


----------



## Tootsi

All the best cupcake. Good look xxx


----------



## rachy28

Good luck cupcake :thumbup:

Im hopefully starting estrogen pills tomorrow if my body decides to play ball! Transfer is expected to be around dec 7th. xx


----------



## amanda1235

Good luck cupcake!


----------



## want2bmum11

Hi ladies can I join you? Been watching this thread for a little while and wasn't sure whether to post! I am 32 and DH is 37 and we have 1 DS (4) from a natural (speedy!) conception. We have been trying for 3 years and have unexplained secondary fertility. Am on first cycle and am having scan today to see when EC or is it (ER) will be. Am very nervous and highly emotional and found the whole thing pretty hard going. Reading your posts has made me realise that it is a good thing to be able to talk to people going through the same thing. Seems like there a few people who will be getting transfers etc next week so was hoping to go through the TWW with you? Thanks x


----------



## rachy28

want2bmum11 said:


> Hi ladies can I join you? Been watching this thread for a little while and wasn't sure whether to post! I am 32 and DH is 37 and we have 1 DS (4) from a natural (speedy!) conception. We have been trying for 3 years and have unexplained secondary fertility. Am on first cycle and am having scan today to see when EC or is it (ER) will be. Am very nervous and highly emotional and found the whole thing pretty hard going. Reading your posts has made me realise that it is a good thing to be able to talk to people going through the same thing. Seems like there a few people who will be getting transfers etc next week so was hoping to go through the TWW with you? Thanks x

Welcome. Your right, it definitely helps to be able to share and talk about your journey, even if you just want to whinge or moan...we are here and listening :thumbup:

Finally, my scan went well today and im officially on estrogen with transfer booked in for December 7th. My ivf nurse gave me a big hug and wished us luck which was lovely because we wont see her until after Christmas now. 
Now i just need my lining to play the game &#9786; xx


----------



## cupcakelover

Great news, rachy!!! Let the lining thickening begin!!! Hehehe

I started the progesterone suppositories this morning and I'm curious to see how that goes. 

Welcome, want2bmum! It helps so much to be able to go through this process together. Good luck on your scan today.


----------



## want2bmum11

Thanks Rachy and cupcake. Said my lining is at 7 which is good? and I have one at 17, a bunch between 12-16 and another 10 or so at 11, so two more days and another scan on Sunday. Feeling majorly bloated today!

Good news on your transfer date x


----------



## want2bmum11

cupcakelover said:


> Great news, rachy!!! Let the lining thickening begin!!! Hehehe
> 
> I started the progesterone suppositories this morning and I'm curious to see how that goes.
> 
> Welcome, want2bmum! It helps so much to be able to go through this process together. Good luck on your scan today.

Interested to hear how you get on with suppositories - heard they can be a bit.... Messy .... :)

The men def seem to get the easy bit!


----------



## zelly1

Welcome want be mum and good luck with your journey x

I can say the suppositories are v messy. I am still having to use 2 a day and will do for next 2 to 3 weeks. Small price to pay tho. The most annoying part is having to set my alarm half hr before get up to pop one in.

Love reading everyone's updates x


----------



## KatO79

So it looks like it'll be only 3 follies as the 3 are 19-20 mm and the 4th is now around 16 mm:nope: I had a feeling as my right side was a bit less twingy these last few days:shrug: So hoping those 3 are totally perfect so we definitely have 1 for transfer and hopefully 2 to freeze [-o&lt;

I trigger tonight at 10 PM and go in for ER Tuesday morning:happydance: She says ET will be Thursday in the early afternoon (providing I have 1 good embie to transfer) as they have the best results with 2 day old embies.


----------



## want2bmum11

Good luck for Tuesday Kat! 

And thanks Zelly - good to know what's in store ;) 

AFM I had my scan on Friday and had one measuring 17, an bunch between 12-16 and a load at 11. They originally said to go in for scan on Monday and to carry on with 112.5 gonal f, but then they rang and said to reduce to 87.5 and to go in Sunday. Went today and have one at 21, one at 17 then a load more she didn't tell me. Have to do the 87.5 tonight then back tomorrow for another scan and EC hopefully on Wednesday. 

Am very uncomfortable now but she said that was to be expected with my ovaries so big!


----------



## KatO79

want2bmum11 said:


> Good luck for Tuesday Kat!
> 
> And thanks Zelly - good to know what's in store ;)
> 
> AFM I had my scan on Friday and had one measuring 17, an bunch between 12-16 and a load at 11. They originally said to go in for scan on Monday and to carry on with 112.5 gonal f, but then they rang and said to reduce to 87.5 and to go in Sunday. Went today and have one at 21, one at 17 then a load more she didn't tell me. Have to do the 87.5 tonight then back tomorrow for another scan and EC hopefully on Wednesday.
> 
> Am very uncomfortable now but she said that was to be expected with my ovaries so big!

Thanks want2bmum11:flower: 

Did they say how many look like will be mature by ER day? 

Sorry you're feeling so uncomfortable, hopefully your ER day is just around the corner:hugs:


----------



## MrsG30

Hi ladies

I'm after some help..I'm. On day 9 on gonal f. My scan today showed 5 follies on left 10mm and 8 on right 10mm. And a lot of little uns. As the Dr was confirming this to the nurse I felt quite positive however he then sed he feels I can confine with stimms on same dose until wed but he doesn't elect miracles amd that I should expect for this cycle to be abandoned?!?!?!

So I've got 2 more 200 unit shots of gonal amd then a scan. Could my follies grow or should I prepare for a cancelled cycle? 

If anyone could shed any light I'll be great full.

Thanks and lots of love xxxx


----------



## want2bmum11

Sorry MrsG I don't know what to say - I can't help.

I had a good scan this morning - apparently have lots now that are >20 which she said was great, and was due for EC on Wednesday. But, they have now rang and said my hormone levels are very high and they are worried that if I trigger tonight I will end up with OHSS and probably in hospital. He said that leave two other options, I can coast and still sniff until Wednesday and go back for another scan, or it will have to be cancelled. So I am now coasting until Wednesday. He also said that with coasting I may end up losing some of my eggs.

Am so frustrated and upset. This just keeps dragging out and I am very emotional and uncomfortable. Just want to move forwards ;(


----------



## MrsG30

Sorry I'm no use to you either wanttobe xxxx

I'm sure we're feeling pretty much the same right now . Lots of love xxx


want2bmum11 said:


> Sorry MrsG I don't know what to say - I can't help.
> 
> I had a good scan this morning - apparently have lots now that are >20 which she said was great, and was due for EC on Wednesday. But, they have now rang and said my hormone levels are very high and they are worried that if I trigger tonight I will end up with OHSS and probably in hospital. He said that leave two other options, I can coast and still sniff until Wednesday and go back for another scan, or it will have to be cancelled. So I am now coasting until Wednesday. He also said that with coasting I may end up losing some of my eggs.
> 
> Am so frustrated and upset. This just keeps dragging out and I am very emotional and uncomfortable. Just want to move forwards ;(


----------



## cupcakelover

MrsG30 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm after some help..I'm. On day 9 on gonal f. My scan today showed 5 follies on left 10mm and 8 on right 10mm. And a lot of little uns. As the Dr was confirming this to the nurse I felt quite positive however he then sed he feels I can confine with stimms on same dose until wed but he doesn't elect miracles amd that I should expect for this cycle to be abandoned?!?!?!
> 
> So I've got 2 more 200 unit shots of gonal amd then a scan. Could my follies grow or should I prepare for a cancelled cycle?
> 
> If anyone could shed any light I'll be great full.
> 
> Thanks and lots of love xxxx

Hi MrsG,

I'm sorry you are going through this. All I can tell you is from my own experience, and I remember my follicles grew about 3mm in the last 3 days before retrieval.

Good luck!


----------



## want2bmum11

After speaking to the nurse I can tell you my follies grew like 4mm overnight - so who knows how these things work! X


----------



## cupcakelover

want2bmum11 said:


> Sorry MrsG I don't know what to say - I can't help.
> 
> I had a good scan this morning - apparently have lots now that are >20 which she said was great, and was due for EC on Wednesday. But, they have now rang and said my hormone levels are very high and they are worried that if I trigger tonight I will end up with OHSS and probably in hospital. He said that leave two other options, I can coast and still sniff until Wednesday and go back for another scan, or it will have to be cancelled. So I am now coasting until Wednesday. He also said that with coasting I may end up losing some of my eggs.
> 
> Am so frustrated and upset. This just keeps dragging out and I am very emotional and uncomfortable. Just want to move forwards ;(

Oh, want2be, I'm so sorry. I know the frustration, you just want to be done.

OHSS is really tough, so it's a good thing they are trying to avoid it. It may not feel like it right now, but they are looking out for your health. Good luck!


----------



## want2bmum11

cupcakelover said:


> want2bmum11 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry MrsG I don't know what to say - I can't help.
> 
> I had a good scan this morning - apparently have lots now that are >20 which she said was great, and was due for EC on Wednesday. But, they have now rang and said my hormone levels are very high and they are worried that if I trigger tonight I will end up with OHSS and probably in hospital. He said that leave two other options, I can coast and still sniff until Wednesday and go back for another scan, or it will have to be cancelled. So I am now coasting until Wednesday. He also said that with coasting I may end up losing some of my eggs.
> 
> Am so frustrated and upset. This just keeps dragging out and I am very emotional and uncomfortable. Just want to move forwards ;(
> 
> Oh, want2be, I'm so sorry. I know the frustration, you just want to be done.
> 
> OHSS is really tough, so it's a good thing they are trying to avoid it. It may not feel like it right now, but they are looking out for your health. Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks - I spoke to the nurse and she was telling me that my bloods on Friday showed hormone level of 9,000 today it was at 21,000. Also that I have 10+ follies between 19 and 21. No idea what all this means but hopefully 2 days of no more gonal f will reduce hormone levels so I can move forwards. There is so much to all of this!! X


----------



## rachy28

want2bmum11 said:


> cupcakelover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bmum11 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry MrsG I don't know what to say - I can't help.
> 
> I had a good scan this morning - apparently have lots now that are >20 which she said was great, and was due for EC on Wednesday. But, they have now rang and said my hormone levels are very high and they are worried that if I trigger tonight I will end up with OHSS and probably in hospital. He said that leave two other options, I can coast and still sniff until Wednesday and go back for another scan, or it will have to be cancelled. So I am now coasting until Wednesday. He also said that with coasting I may end up losing some of my eggs.
> 
> Am so frustrated and upset. This just keeps dragging out and I am very emotional and uncomfortable. Just want to move forwards ;(
> 
> Oh, want2be, I'm so sorry. I know the frustration, you just want to be done.
> 
> OHSS is really tough, so it's a good thing they are trying to avoid it. It may not feel like it right now, but they are looking out for your health. Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks - I spoke to the nurse and she was telling me that my bloods on Friday showed hormone level of 9,000 today it was at 21,000. Also that I have 10+ follies between 19 and 21. No idea what all this means but hopefully 2 days of no more gonal f will reduce hormone levels so I can move forwards. There is so much to all of this!! XClick to expand...

I coasted for 2 days before trigger shot to lessen the severity of ohss. I still got it but it definitely would have been worse if i hadn't. I did loose my 3 largest follicles but still managed to get 17 eggs x


----------



## KatO79

So just got back from ER and we have 3 good quality eggs (at least that's what the RE felt according to how easily she got them out of their follies). The 4th follie that was 14 mm (must've heard wrong since I thought it was 16 mm) was empty but we weren't counting much on that one anyway:shrug: DH's count was 90 million so here's hoping we have 1 nice embie for transfer on Thursday. There was only 1 other couple for ER and DH said that he thinks they only had 2 follies and 1 egg if he heard correctly:wacko: Wasn't too bad since I was both on morphine and a local anasthethic although they had to give me a bit more morphine at one point. Having some pain but it's bearable and having some bleeding but have a large pantyliner on. They told me to take it easy today and only get up to go to the toilet and if I want to get myself a glass of water or something. They'll call me Thursday morning with the results and hopefully tell me I need to come in for a transfer that day:thumbup:


----------



## cupcakelover

KatO79 said:


> So just got back from ER and we have 3 good quality eggs (at least that's what the RE felt according to how easily she got them out of their follies). The 4th follie that was 14 mm (must've heard wrong since I thought it was 16 mm) was empty but we weren't counting much on that one anyway:shrug: DH's count was 90 million so here's hoping we have 1 nice embie for transfer on Thursday. There was only 1 other couple for ER and DH said that he thinks they only had 2 follies and 1 egg if he heard correctly:wacko: Wasn't too bad since I was both on morphine and a local anasthethic although they had to give me a bit more morphine at one point. Having some pain but it's bearable and having some bleeding but have a large pantyliner on. They told me to take it easy today and only get up to go to the toilet and if I want to get myself a glass of water or something. They'll call me Thursday morning with the results and hopefully tell me I need to come in for a transfer that day:thumbup:

Great to hear all went well with the retrieval and you're okay, kat. Definitely take it easy and fingers crossed they'll call you for a transfer on Thursday!

I had my final ultrasound this morning and we're ready for the transfer tomorrow. I can't wait!!!


----------



## KatO79

FXed for you cupcake:happydance: :dust:


----------



## zelly1

Great news Kat and fingers crossed cupcake lover

I had my first scan yesterday and all is well. Saw the heartbeat too, was amazing 

Hope the rest of you ladies are well x


----------



## want2bmum11

Hi ladies.

Kat - sounds like retrieval went well - any update?

Cupcake - all sounds promising - did you have your transfer yet?

AFM had my scan and bloods yesterday and good to go on Friday. Nurse said I had a couple at 26 which are probably too big, but potentially have around 15 at a good size and still a day to go. They are still worried about the OHSS so have given me some tablets to take to hopefully reduce the symptoms and I am just drinking tons of water!

Sounds like we are all moving forwards - will be good to have each other to keep sane while we wait to find out how it's all gone! X


----------



## want2bmum11

And massive congrats Zelly - glad everything is going well! X


----------



## KatO79

want2bmum11: I hope you don't develop OHSS:wacko: Hope your ER goes well and you have many good quality eggs :dust:

AFM just got the call: *all 3 fertilised*:happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin:

Getting 1 transferred (they don't transfer 2 at the hospital) and the 2 other ones will be developed into day 5 blasts and then they'll see if they're good to freeze. Going in at 10:15 AM Danish time for my transfer. I didn't hear what grade the embie that will be transferred is as I was so super excited to hear all 3 fertilised since I was afraid we might be told none fertilised:blush::haha:

I will update when I get back. Trying to fill my bladder now which is a daunting task as my bladder is a bit crappy:wacko:

UPDATE: Transfer went fine although I'd drank too much water so really had to pee so they let me "take the edge off":haha: Once the speculum went in I felt like peeing again though and they could see my bladder was _completely _full:wacko: At one point I was afraid I was gonna pee on the RE:wacko: They very quickly and easily got the embie in and I got to pee right afterwards although DH found it highly amusing so he laughed his head off:growlmad: I don't know why he chose today to be annoying but I bit his head off at bit.

So now comes the wait:coffee: Go in for a pregnancy blood test on December 10th:thumbup:


----------



## cupcakelover

zelly - that sounds absolutely incredible 

want2be - good luck with retrieval today!

kat - that's such great news! Welcome to the tww!

My transfer went well and I was so amazed by the whole process. It is so funny to see them rolling in with a full size incubator with our two embryos (I guess there's no such thing as a tiny incubator).

Now we just sit and wait... Now I understand why people say the tww is tough. I keep second guessing everything!


----------



## want2bmum11

Thanks cupcake - glad it all went well.

They got 13 eggs and at home resting. Middle is quite sore but am guessing that will ease. Just drinking tons and having DH look after me ;). Just got to wait for the call to see if any have fertilised - fingers crossed x


----------



## want2bmum11

Great news on the fertilised eggs Kat :)


----------



## amanda1235

Cupcake that's great! Good luck! The tww is awful, try to keep busy and distracted!

As for me, I've had a rough couple of weeks, as the government cut the IVF program right before we found out our FET failed, which has been devastating. We are now going to try iui with donor sperm for at least three cycles before going back to IVF at full cost. Since the problem was with hubbys sperm, am hoping we have a decent chance with iui. At least it's easier on the body.


----------



## KatO79

want2bmum11 said:


> Thanks cupcake - glad it all went well.
> 
> They got 13 eggs and at home resting. Middle is quite sore but am guessing that will ease. Just drinking tons and having DH look after me ;). Just got to wait for the call to see if any have fertilised - fingers crossed x

Wow 13 eggs, sounds promising:happydance: That's normal to be sore. I'm still a bit sore and my ER was on the 24th:wacko:

Now comes the dreaded wait for the call:wacko: I know I was a wreck until they called. Hope you get some very good news. When will they call you to let you know?

*amanda:* So sorry they cut the IVF program :hugs: I hope IUI with donor sperm works for you very soon :dust:


----------



## want2bmum11

We just got the call - 12 fertilised normally and they are going to check on the 13th. Sounds promising so just need to wait for a call on Monday to find out when we need to go back in x


----------



## Tootsi

Hi all, so much is happening on this feed I can't keep up.

Zelly that is amazing news I'm so happy for you.

Cupcake I hope your two weeks go in fast and everything goes well for you. Relax and stay chilled.

So sorry your having a hard time Amanda. Does this cut affect everyone I haven't heard anything about it ? I have two frozen eggs but we are meant to have another two rounds of ivf to go on the nhs ? 

Welcome all the newbies good luck with everything. 

My next appointment is Wednesday, im ready to get going again roll on January xx


----------



## amanda1235

I live in Quebec, Canada, and up until Nov. 10 Medicare covered 3 cycles of IVF. On Nov. 10 they announced that they were cutting the program, and those who were currently cycling could finish, but if you hadn't started your meds by then, you were no longer covered. :(


----------



## Tootsi

That's terrible. I just don't understand it!! I hope you get your tiny miracle soon xx


----------



## cupcakelover

tootsi - So great you're back! January will be here before you know it!

want2be - Amazing number of fertilized eggs!

amanda - It really sucks they are cutting the IVF program, but I agree the IUI might be easier on your body. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Tootsi

Hi girls just a quick update from today's appointment.

So I have to ring on the first day of my next period, which will be in about 11 days. Then ill start my meds on day 21 of that cycle. 

I have two frozen 5 day blasts which will both be thawed and will hopefully both be ok. If there both ok then they'll put both back in. I just hope at least one is ok!!! The thought of twins excites me though ha.

Can only hope it's my turn and we get the outcome we want this time. Roll on January when everything gets going again.

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## want2bmum11

Hi all

Tootsi - sounds promising - fingers crossed and lots of baby dust :)

AFM out of our 10 fertilised we had one really good one which they put back and the rest they were going to culture of until today. They had some trouble with the actual transfer as I am still very swollen so it wasn't particularly pleasant, but worth it if this little one sticks. Just got the call to say that none of the rest were good enough to freeze. Feel absolutely devastated that after all of that and with the amount of eggs that we only have this one ;(


----------



## cupcakelover

Tootsi said:


> Hi girls just a quick update from today's appointment.
> 
> So I have to ring on the first day of my next period, which will be in about 11 days. Then ill start my meds on day 21 of that cycle.
> 
> I have two frozen 5 day blasts which will both be thawed and will hopefully both be ok. If there both ok then they'll put both back in. I just hope at least one is ok!!! The thought of twins excites me though ha.
> 
> Can only hope it's my turn and we get the outcome we want this time. Roll on January when everything gets going again.
> 
> Hope your all ok xx

Woohoo! That's great, tootsi! Frozen cycle is easier on the body, so hopefully this will be a less stressful process. Fingers crossed for you and your frosties


----------



## cupcakelover

want2bmum11 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Tootsi - sounds promising - fingers crossed and lots of baby dust :)
> 
> AFM out of our 10 fertilised we had one really good one which they put back and the rest they were going to culture of until today. They had some trouble with the actual transfer as I am still very swollen so it wasn't particularly pleasant, but worth it if this little one sticks. Just got the call to say that none of the rest were good enough to freeze. Feel absolutely devastated that after all of that and with the amount of eggs that we only have this one ;(

Hi want2b,

Focus on the really good one they put in. Best of luck for a sticky one!


----------



## rachy28

Good luck want2be &#127808; sending lots of sticky vibes your way &#128521;

My transfer is monday, feeling a little worried that my snowbaby may not survive the thaw. My lining was a perfect 11.6mm on Wednesday so im hoping its plump enough for flump to want to stay there x


----------



## cupcakelover

rachy28 said:


> Good luck want2be &#127808; sending lots of sticky vibes your way &#128521;
> 
> My transfer is monday, feeling a little worried that my snowbaby may not survive the thaw. My lining was a perfect 11.6mm on Wednesday so im hoping its plump enough for flump to want to stay there x

That's an amazing lining, rachy! Good luck on Monday


----------



## cupcakelover

Guys,

I just got a :bfp: 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Holy cow, I can't even believe it!!! Today is 9dp5dt and my beta was 526! 

I POAS last night, but still wanted to get my beta this morning to confirm.

I go back on Sunday for the 2nd beta and hopefully the number will have doubled. I'm still in shock, because I didn't really have any symptoms.


----------



## rachy28

Yay...congrats :happydance: 
:dust:


----------



## Tootsi

That's AMAZING news cupcake, huge congratulations.

Rachy hope all goes well with the transfer and you get a super sticky frozen embaby.

Hope you have a super sticky one too want2bamum. 

Sending big hugs and best of luck to you all. So exciting xx


----------



## zelly1

Congrats cupcake xx


----------



## KatO79

Congrats cupcake:flower: 

I've heard many women don't experience symptoms until after they've taken an HPT or blood test and it turns out positive. That's pretty much what keeps me going as I'm not really experiencing anything either at 9dp2dt today. I do have some on/off cramping but that could be due to the Crinone gel:shrug:


----------



## want2bmum11

Congratulations Cupcake!!!!

Good luck for tomorrow Rachy x


----------



## amanda1235

Congrats cupcake!!!!


----------



## cupcakelover

Thanks, guys!

My beta today was 1740, so things are progressing well :happydance:

Rachy, fingers crossed for you tomorrow. You have an amazing lining and a high grade embryo, so stay positive!


----------



## rachy28

Thanks ladies &#128518; x


----------



## Tootsi

Hope it all went well Rachy xx


----------



## rachy28

Im pupo :happydance:
Little flump thawed with 100% cell survival and expanding nicely x


----------



## cupcakelover

rachy28 said:


> Im pupo :happydance:
> Little flump thawed with 100% cell survival and expanding nicely x

Woohoo! Great news, rachy! Lots of baby dust to you


----------



## zelly1

Great news Rachy x


----------



## Tootsi

That's great news Rachy. Gives me a little hope for my two frozen embabies. Hoping they survive the thaw too when he time is right xx


----------



## KatO79

Ups forgot to update. Went and got my beta measured Thursday and it was a 34 so the nurse told me it's a chemical:cry: Started spotting yesterday and bleeding red today. We'll be doing IVF #2 in January as we can't start before both because of the holidays but also because I'd be on a forced 1 cycle break anyway, especially due to the chemical. Going in to have my beta measured again tomorrow but I think it's just to be sure it is falling to 0 which it obviously is since I've gotten "AF" now:cry:

I'm trying to keep my hopes up as I've read a chemical is in a way a good sign as it means I can get pregnant and IVF will most likely work for us, just need to be luckier and get an embryo that's healthier.


----------



## rachy28

Oh kat im so sorry :hug:


----------



## BlueWife

Hi ladies. I'm new. I'm 24 DH is 23. Stage 4 endo and two ruptured tubes so IVF is our only option. We started round 1 in Oct. ER on Oct 30. 9 eggs, 7 fertilized, 2 made it to blasts and only one came back good after PGS testing. (our facility requires that testing). Had a large cyst form so we had to downgrade and wait for a while, but we just had our transfer Dec 12! currently 5dp5t. I was wondering if any of you ladies that got BFP's had any symptoms, and if so what were they? I felt a twinge yesterday, but my RE said that it could be the cyst still.


----------



## Tootsi

Sorry to hear you news Kat. Stay positive, big hugs.

Hi Blue, good luck to you.

I start my injections again on the 3rd Jan and estimated ET is the 25th. I can't actually wait to start jabbing myself again ha. Got high hopes for this FET.

Hope your all keeping well xx


----------



## KatO79

Thanks Tootsi and rachy:hugs:

Welcome BlueWife, good luck :dust:

I'm guessing AF will show up again around January 8th (unless the CP makes her a bit late) so will be starting IVF #2 around then, short protocol this time though to get more eggs since I only had 3 for IVF #1. So hoping we get more eggs to choose from next time and that one of them will be my rainbow! I'm turning 37 in May so need to get pregnant soon:haha:


----------



## zelly1

BlueWife said:


> Hi ladies. I'm new. I'm 24 DH is 23. Stage 4 endo and two ruptured tubes so IVF is our only option. We started round 1 in Oct. ER on Oct 30. 9 eggs, 7 fertilized, 2 made it to blasts and only one came back good after PGS testing. (our facility requires that testing). Had a large cyst form so we had to downgrade and wait for a while, but we just had our transfer Dec 12! currently 5dp5t. I was wondering if any of you ladies that got BFP's had any symptoms, and if so what were they? I felt a twinge yesterday, but my RE said that it could be the cyst still.

Hi Blue wife 

I just kept getting af type cramping but was different to norm af cramping. Had that from about 6dp5dt. 

Good luck x


----------



## zelly1

Sorry Kat. Good luck in Jan xx


----------



## BlueWife

zelly1 said:


> BlueWife said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I'm new. I'm 24 DH is 23. Stage 4 endo and two ruptured tubes so IVF is our only option. We started round 1 in Oct. ER on Oct 30. 9 eggs, 7 fertilized, 2 made it to blasts and only one came back good after PGS testing. (our facility requires that testing). Had a large cyst form so we had to downgrade and wait for a while, but we just had our transfer Dec 12! currently 5dp5t. I was wondering if any of you ladies that got BFP's had any symptoms, and if so what were they? I felt a twinge yesterday, but my RE said that it could be the cyst still.
> 
> Hi Blue wife
> 
> I just kept getting af type cramping but was different to norm af cramping. Had that from about 6dp5dt.
> 
> Good luck xClick to expand...


Thank you so much. I definitely tested this morning and got a BFN so I'm a little disheartened.


----------



## zelly1

BlueWife said:


> zelly1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueWife said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I'm new. I'm 24 DH is 23. Stage 4 endo and two ruptured tubes so IVF is our only option. We started round 1 in Oct. ER on Oct 30. 9 eggs, 7 fertilized, 2 made it to blasts and only one came back good after PGS testing. (our facility requires that testing). Had a large cyst form so we had to downgrade and wait for a while, but we just had our transfer Dec 12! currently 5dp5t. I was wondering if any of you ladies that got BFP's had any symptoms, and if so what were they? I felt a twinge yesterday, but my RE said that it could be the cyst still.
> 
> Hi Blue wife
> 
> I just kept getting af type cramping but was different to norm af cramping. Had that from about 6dp5dt.
> 
> Good luck xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. I definitely tested this morning and got a BFN so I'm a little disheartened.Click to expand...

I didn't test til 10dp5dt. 5dp might still be too early. Give it a few more days xx


----------



## Tootsi

Kat I know how your feeling. I'm 38 in April really want to be a mammy soon xx


----------



## KatO79

Tootsi said:


> Kat I know how your feeling. I'm 38 in April really want to be a mammy soon xx


Here's hoping we get our BFPs very soon :hugs: :dust:


----------



## cupcakelover

Hi guys!

I was overseas visiting my family and had no internet access.

kat - I'm so sorry! I agree with you that at least this shows you can get pregnant ;-)

blue - I didn't have any symptoms. I was actually sure it had not worked because I didn't feel a thing. I tested with a FRER on the evening of 8dp5dt and had my beta on 9dp5dt, so 5dp5dt might be too soon.

rachy - How are you doing? When is your beta?

tootsi - January is just around the corner. Best of luck!!

zelly - How are you feeling? I hope you are doing well.

amanda - How's everything with you? How's the IUI going?


----------



## amanda1235

Hi cupcake! Things with me aren't great, my IUI failed and I'm having a really hard time coping with all of it. I'm taking a break while my clinic is closed for the holidays and starting back up again in January.


----------



## Tootsi

Amanda I'm so sorry to hear this, it's devastating for you. Try and stay strong and hopefully the new year will bring you lots of luck. I'm wishing it does for you. Big hugs.

Hope you all have a lovely Christmas and 2016 brings us all our bundles of joy xx


----------



## rachy28

Hi cupcake, already had beta. Chemical pregnancy &#128546;


----------



## cupcakelover

amanda1235 said:


> Hi cupcake! Things with me aren't great, my IUI failed and I'm having a really hard time coping with all of it. I'm taking a break while my clinic is closed for the holidays and starting back up again in January.

Oh, amanda, I'm so sorry to hear this. The idea of taking a break seems good, though, to give your body and mind a chance to recover.

Be good to yourself and best of luck in January! :hug:


----------



## cupcakelover

rachy28 said:


> Hi cupcake, already had beta. Chemical pregnancy &#55357;&#56866;

rachy, I'm so sorry to hear the news. I'm sending you a big, big hug and hoping 2016 will be an amazing year for you.


----------



## amanda1235

So sorry to hear that Rachy. Lots of hugs your way


----------



## BlueWife

Rachy- I'm so sorry to hear that :(

AFM- tested this morning 10dp5dt and got a bfn. Beta tomorrow but no miracle Christmas baby for us.


----------



## cupcakelover

I'm so sorry, blue :-(


----------



## Tootsi

Sorry to hear that Rachy and Blue. 

Hopefully the new year will bring a whole lot of luck with it xx


----------



## Tootsi

Hi how's everyone doing ? xx


----------



## KatO79

Hi Tootsi! I'm currently stimming for IVF #2 since we had no frosties. Doing short protocol this time though in the hopes of getting more eggs. Was at my 1st scan on the 7th and she saw 6-7 follies total so here's hoping! I'm taking 300 IU Bemfola and will start taking Cetrotide on the 12th to prevent early O. Going in for my next scan on the 13th.

How are you doing?


----------



## Tootsi

Hi Kat,

I'm ok, we have started our FET so I'm on my 8th day of injecting my down regs. Im just waiting for my next period to start so I can start my tablets. 

I have two little frosties so hoping that everything goes to plan and they get popped back in on the 25th of Jan. Praying it works this time.

Really hope it all goes well for you too. Keep me updated xx


----------



## danser55

Hi everyone I am about to start on my first IVF cycle. I will start Jan 24th with BCP & lupron. We are also doing PGD so the whole process will take awhile. I am excited but nervous about injecting myself. So now I'm impatiently waiting to begin everything. I just want it to get here and begin everything. I have my sonohysterogram tomorrow too.


----------



## KatO79

Tootsi said:


> Hi Kat,
> 
> I'm ok, we have started our FET so I'm on my 8th day of injecting my down regs. Im just waiting for my next period to start so I can start my tablets.
> 
> I have two little frosties so hoping that everything goes to plan and they get popped back in on the 25th of Jan. Praying it works this time.
> 
> Really hope it all goes well for you too. Keep me updated xx

You're so lucky to be able to do an FET, wish it was me so I could avoid going through another ER :wacko:

So you're getting both frosties put back in? Hope it works for you! I already know they'll only put 1 2 Day embie back in like they did last time. 

FXed for you as well :dust: You too:winkwink:


----------



## Tootsi

Hi danser, good luck with your journey. Try not to be nervous after you have done your first couple of injections you'll get used to it, it becomes quite natural after a while.

Kat I'm really hoping this FET does work, the thought of having to start again from scratch and do another egg retrieval kills me but needs must if we want our dreams to come true.

I never got the option to put more than 1 in on my fresh cycle but I think they defrost two just in case one doesn't survive the thaw.

At the minute I'm waiting for my next period but it's no where in sight. It took a lot longer for things to start working for me the first time round so it doesn't surprise me that it isn't running smoothly this time. Hopefully the wait will be worth it xx


----------



## KatO79

Tootsi said:


> Kat I'm really hoping this FET does work, the thought of having to start again from scratch and do another egg retrieval kills me but needs must if we want our dreams to come true.
> 
> I never got the option to put more than 1 in on my fresh cycle but I think they defrost two just in case one doesn't survive the thaw.
> 
> At the minute I'm waiting for my next period but it's no where in sight. It took a lot longer for things to start working for me the first time round so it doesn't surprise me that it isn't running smoothly this time. Hopefully the wait will be worth it xx


Yeah it's not fun to have to start from scratch:nope:

Ah OK, it's just that some say they get 2 put back in (also for FETs) so thought maybe you were doing that as well. What if they both survive though, do they try putting both back in or....?

Hoping your AF soon shows up so you can get started:flower:

AFM had my 5th Bemfola injection and started having twinges in my left ovary tonight. Hoping all the follies in there are making nice eggs and that the right ovary will soon start twinging as well. Start my Cetrotide injections tomorrow night:wacko:


----------



## danser55

Thanks Tootsi I hope this FET works for you!


----------



## rachy28

Hey ladies, ive been lurking! Currently waiting on my cycle review before starting cycle 2. Im putting it off until at least april so enjoying this much needed break. I began taking coq10 last week in preparation so im really hoping to get more than 5 blastocysts biopsied next time and hopefully more healthy :thumbup:

Good luck with your fet tootsi & fingers crossed kat for your next cycle x

Danser, the injections are so easy...you're gonna do just fine &#128521;


----------



## KatO79

rachy28 said:


> Hey ladies, ive been lurking! Currently waiting on my cycle review before starting cycle 2. Im putting it off until at least april so enjoying this much needed break. I began taking coq10 last week in preparation so im really hoping to get more than 5 blastocysts biopsied next time and hopefully more healthy :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck with your fet tootsi & fingers crossed kat for your next cycle x
> 
> Danser, the injections are so easy...you're gonna do just fine &#128521;

Hey Rachy:flower: Here's hoping the Coq10 helps! I've been taking Royal Jelly since about 3 months before my 1st IVF as I've heard that it also helps. 

Thanks!

And I agree on the FSH injections, those are easy since they're normally in the form of a pen. 

AFM taking my very 1st shot of Cetrotide tonight and going in for my next scan tomorrow. Been feeling twinges since last night so here's hoping all 6-7 follies are of a good size.


----------



## zelly1

Just wanted to come and say GL to you all. Hoping 2016 is you're year, which I am sure will be  xx


----------



## danser55

Thanks Rachy

I start the Lupron next weekend, then for stims I am doing menopur. 

There are so many steps to this all I am getting pretty impatient. I just want to start, impatience has never been a strong suit for me though.


----------



## KatO79

So just got back from my 2nd scan and there are 4 follies like last time:dohh: They measured 10, 11, 12 and 13 mm while my lining is 7 mm I think. The RE doesn't think any more follies will show up. But she still seemed pretty confident as she said that although I also had 4 last time, I also got 3 good quality eggs out of it. She's keeping me on the 300 IU Bemfola (and of course continue with the Cetrotide) and I go in again on Friday (January 15th).

So FXed all the eggs are of great quality:flower:


----------



## Tootsi

Hey Rachy, a break will do you the world of good. I'm kinda glad my clinic makes you have a 6 week break, gives you chance to get back on your feet and your body rested for the next go.

If both eggs thaw ok then they'll both get popped back in. The thought of twins makes me smile, crazy I know ha xx


----------



## danser55

Any one also doing PGS/PGD?


----------



## KatO79

Tootsi said:


> If both eggs thaw ok then they'll both get popped back in. The thought of twins makes me smile, crazy I know ha xx

Ah OK, here's hoping that both thaw ok for you then:winkwink:




danser55 said:


> Any one also doing PGS/PGD?

Nope, my clinic sees no need for it at the moment :nope:

AFM these Cetrotide injections are annoying, I get really itchy at the injection site for 1-1½ hours:wacko:

Going in for a scan tomorrow so hoping things sson look good for an ER although I'm not looking forward to the actual ER :nope:


----------



## rachy28

danser55 said:


> Any one also doing PGS/PGD?

I am. Im testing for a single gene mutation that causes Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy. I have it and so do my 2 children. 

Tootsi, i feel amazing now that im not currently cycling. I have my review appointment in just over 2 weeks then I can book back in with our nurse to book a biopsy slot for our next go. I couldn't imagine having twins, 1 is more than enough for me x


----------



## KatO79

So got back from my scan and everything looks good although I might only end up with 3 follies of the right size at ER (so pretty much same situation as for IVF #1) but the RE said we'll see. I go in for one last scan on Sunday and she's 99% sure my ER will be on Tuesday:thumbup:


----------



## Tootsi

Girls I just have to share this with you.

So I was suppose to start bleeding within 10 days of starting my injections and I never the nurse told me to give it a couple of days to see if it turned up and is there any chance I could be pregnant!!!! Only turns out I am. I got a positive last night, although I talked myself into thinking that it wasn't as the line was so faint so I did another this morning and there it was clear as day, a positive result. 

I so want to be excited but I can't be, after everything that has happened in the past I just expect the worst to happen. I know I need to stay positive but it's never worked in the past. All I can do is take ot one day at a time and hope that it's our time. 

I already feel like my period is in its way so not holding much hope. Just had to tell someone ha.

Kat thats great news it only takes 1 egg so let's hope one of them.is the one.

Zelly it's lovely to hear from you hope it's all going good for you.

Rachy glad your feeling good, you'll be all refreshed for your next go xx


----------



## KatO79

Congrats Tootsi, sending super sticky dust your way :dust: :dust:

Thanks, yeah I'm hoping one of them is *the* one, as is my DH and also the RE:winkwink: Would still be good to have a couple of frosties though.....


----------



## zelly1

Wow.... Congrats Tootsi. Seding you lots of baby dust xx

I am doing well thank you x


----------



## danser55

Congrats tootsie


----------



## Tootsi

Thanks guys not feeling very hopeful at the minute just feel like my period is about to start any second. I've been feeling quite sickly but today's there's nothing. Trying to stay positive as I have not bled as of yet. I just can't settle &#55357;&#56866; xx


----------



## KatO79

So it turns out that my ER won't be until Thursday. The follies haven't grown very much but the RE said it's the Cetrotide that's inhibiting growth a bit and that there's nothing to worry about. She's sure that a couple of days more with Bemfola and Cetrotide should do it. Go in for another scan on Tuesday.


----------



## cupcakelover

Tootsi, that's great news! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## rachy28

Congratulations tootsi, fingers crossed for a sticky bean x

How did your scan go today Kat?

I have my cycle review appointment on feb 3rd. I can book in with our nurse to start cycle2 on my February bleed. That should mean i can start buserelin in early march :happydance: xx


----------



## KatO79

Ooops sorry, forgot to update:wacko:

My follies are at: 16 mm, 2 x 18 mm and 19 mm so they gave me the green light to trigger, which I did last night. Going in for ER tomorrow and my ET is scheduled for Saturday (so getting one 2 Day embie put back in like last time) :thumbup:


----------



## KatO79

So they got 2 good eggs out, the 3rd they couldn't get out after 2-3 tries and felt that it was probably of bad quality since it didn't come out within those 2-3 tries so not worth any extra effort to get out. Was super disappointed as was hoping for at least 3 eggs like last time:nope: They'll call me Saturday morning to let me know how many fertilised and tell me what time to come in. FXed these are now extra good as I only have 2:wacko:


----------



## KatO79

So just had my transfer. It was a top grade embie so the RE says my chances of pregnancy are at their highest with this one:happydance: The bad news was the last egg did fertilise but had divided really badly so they have to throw it out so no frostie(s) yet again:nope:


----------



## Tootsi

Good luck Kat, I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## zelly1

Good luck Kat x


----------



## Tootsi

Got an early scan tomorrow. So nervous xx


----------



## zelly1

Good luck Tootsi. Keep us updated x


----------



## Tootsi

Another miscarriage. Devastated &#55357;&#56866; x


----------



## KatO79

Tootsi said:


> Another miscarriage. Devastated &#65533;&#65533; x


I'm so, so sorry Tootsi :hugs::hugs: 

Maybe you've already mentioned it but have they tested you to find out why this happens?


----------



## danser55

Good luck Kat

I'm so sorry tootsi


----------



## Tootsi

Yeh I've had all the tests they offer, they can't find anything wrong xx


----------



## rachy28

Oh tootsi, im so sorry hun :hugs:

Kat, im so pleased you got at least one great embie despite the outcome of egg collection. I have my fingers tightly crossed for you xx


----------



## zelly1

So so sorry Tootsi xx


----------



## zelly1

Any news Kat?


----------



## KatO79

Nope my beta is February 5th and won't be testing before then:shrug:


----------



## danser55

I go in for baseline bloodwork and US on Friday. I'm still waiting for CD1. If the baseline looks good then I start stims on Saturday.


----------



## rachy28

Good luck for your beta today kat x

Hope your scan goes ok Danser x

I saw our fertility specialist on Wednesday, he said he wants me on the short protocol this time and to trigger with Buserelin rather than Pregnyl to avoid getting ohss again. He was quite surprised our first cycle produced so many follicles & eggs since i dont have pcos and an antral follicle count of 12. Hopefully with this new protocol, ill make fewer but higher quality embies xx


----------



## KatO79

OK I'm so excited...... :bfp: for me :cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:

Now the fun part: how to tell DH:thumbup:


----------



## rachy28

Ah congratulations kat :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: xx


----------



## zelly1

Massive congrats kat x


----------



## bumpwanted84

Hi guys!!!! Eek! 

I am excited to join you guys! FINALLY! I started BC pills January 22nd. I don't have my baseline ultrasound til March 3rd. Expecting to do my ER around March 15th or so (I think) I am still pretty new to all this. In fact I still haven't figured out all your guys cool lingo and abbreviations! HA!


----------



## KatO79

bumpwanted84 said:


> Hi guys!!!! Eek!
> 
> I am excited to join you guys! FINALLY! I started BC pills January 22nd. I don't have my baseline ultrasound til March 3rd. Expecting to do my ER around March 15th or so (I think) I am still pretty new to all this. In fact I still haven't figured out all your guys cool lingo and abbreviations! HA!

Hi bumpwanted84 :wave:

Hope you get your BFP! You'll quickly learn, here's a helpful list: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## Tootsi

Congratulations Kat xx


----------



## mslena

i come to this and thought it might be interesting to some of you thehealthsite com/pregnancy/dos-and-donts-during-ivf-treatment-d0116/
Good luck with yr cycling xx


----------



## Tootsi

Hey girls hope you're all doing well 

Just a little update for you. My miscarriage turned in to another ectopic which has resulted in me losing my other tube! So our only chance now is definitely ivf! I can't quite believe it has happened again, I mean how much bad luck in fertility can one person have ? 

I'm sore and tierd but trying to stay positive. Our next appointment is the 17th March so we will hopefully be back to full health and be able to carry on with our next round and get them two frozen embabies popped back where they belong.

Good luck to you all, speak soon xx


----------



## KatO79

Tootsi said:


> Hey girls hope you're all doing well
> 
> Just a little update for you. My miscarriage turned in to another ectopic which has resulted in me losing my other tube! So our only chance now is definitely ivf! I can't quite believe it has happened again, I mean how much bad luck in fertility can one person have ?
> 
> I'm sore and tierd but trying to stay positive. Our next appointment is the 17th March so we will hopefully be back to full health and be able to carry on with our next round and get them two frozen embabies popped back where they belong.
> 
> Good luck to you all, speak soon xx


I'm so sorry Tootsi, that does sound very unlucky although I don't know much about the chances for an ectopic happening a 2nd time:hugs:

Hope you soon feel better!

FXed for you and that at least 1 embie sticks!


----------



## zelly1

So sorry to hear this Tootsi. Wishing you the best for you FET cycle xx


----------



## zelly1

How is everyone? X


----------



## amanda1235

Hi Zelly! I started my 2nd fresh IVF cycle and had my ER on Friday. Waiting to hear tomorrow or Tuesday if we're doing a transfer, as my progesterone was quite high. Also being monitored for OHSS,but all in all doing alright. How are you?


----------



## zelly1

Hi Amanda. Great news and FX that you get the thumbs up for the go ahead. Keep me updated. I am good thanks, just getting impatient now but still ages to go!!!! Xx


----------



## KatO79

Hi zelly! Think things are going ok, was at my 8 week scan a few weeks ago and saw baby's heartbeat:cloud9: Will be going in for my nuchal scan on April 6th so hoping we get good news (that we're in the "low risk" group) and then we can share the news with the rest of DH's family (since I have pretty much 0 contact with my toxic siblings so won't be telling them, they wouldn't care anyway).


----------



## zelly1

KatO79 said:


> Hi zelly! Think things are going ok, was at my 8 week scan a few weeks ago and saw baby's heartbeat:cloud9: Will be going in for my nuchal scan on April 6th so hoping we get good news (that we're in the "low risk" group) and then we can share the news with the rest of DH's family (since I have pretty much 0 contact with my toxic siblings so won't be telling them, they wouldn't care anyway).

Glad all is going well and I am sure your next scan will be all fine as well. Exciting and feels more real when you start telling people too xx


----------



## KatO79

zelly1 said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi zelly! Think things are going ok, was at my 8 week scan a few weeks ago and saw baby's heartbeat:cloud9: Will be going in for my nuchal scan on April 6th so hoping we get good news (that we're in the "low risk" group) and then we can share the news with the rest of DH's family (since I have pretty much 0 contact with my toxic siblings so won't be telling them, they wouldn't care anyway).
> 
> Glad all is going well and I am sure your next scan will be all fine as well. Exciting and feels more real when you start telling people too xxClick to expand...

Thanks zelly, I'm sure you're right:flower: Yeah it's gonna be fun telling more people, especially my DH's grandmother as she's been a sweetheart through all this and been more understanding of our issues conceiving than her daughter (my MIL).


----------



## amanda1235

Officially got my first BFP ever!


----------



## zelly1

Massive congrats Amanda x


----------



## KatO79

Congrats amanda, H&H 9 months :flower:


----------



## amanda1235

Well that was short lived....beta today was down to 40 :cry:


----------



## KatO79

amanda1235 said:


> Well that was short lived....beta today was down to 40 :cry:


So sorry amanda, I hope that you get your sticky BFP next time:hugs:


----------



## zelly1

amanda1235 said:


> Well that was short lived....beta today was down to 40 :cry:

So sorry to hear that Amanda xx


----------



## zelly1

Hi ladies. How r we all?

Just to let u know my little girl was born on 22.06.2016 weighing 7.14 at 37+5 after an emergency c section. Can't believe she is 3 weeks old already and we are so in love xx


----------



## KatO79

Congrats zelly on your daughter:flower:

I'm currently 27+4 today and things seem to be going well. I'm team :yellow: all the way so will first find out the gender when baby is born. Only complication is I have a low lying placenta that's close to my cervix (found at my 20 week anomaly scan) and need to go in for an extra scan at 32 weeks to see if it's moved. If not, I'll be needing a planned C-section:wacko:


----------



## zelly1

KatO79 said:


> Congrats zelly on your daughter:flower:
> 
> I'm currently 27+4 today and things seem to be going well. I'm team :yellow: all the way so will first find out the gender when baby is born. Only complication is I have a low lying placenta that's close to my cervix (found at my 20 week anomaly scan) and need to go in for an extra scan at 32 weeks to see if it's moved. If not, I'll be needing a planned C-section:wacko:

Thank you. I had that and at my 34 week scan it had gone right back up. Apparently quite common and usually does go back up. 

They were worried about her weight, initially to big and then too small and I had reduced movements so they decided to induce me but then her heart rate was all over place and one point they couldn't find it so rushed me down for emergency c section. Was scary but she was/is fine.

Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy and I hope your placenta moves up xx


----------



## KatO79

zelly1 said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats zelly on your daughter:flower:
> 
> I'm currently 27+4 today and things seem to be going well. I'm team :yellow: all the way so will first find out the gender when baby is born. Only complication is I have a low lying placenta that's close to my cervix (found at my 20 week anomaly scan) and need to go in for an extra scan at 32 weeks to see if it's moved. If not, I'll be needing a planned C-section:wacko:
> 
> Thank you. I had that and at my 34 week scan it had gone right back up. Apparently quite common and usually does go back up.
> 
> They were worried about her weight, initially to big and then too small and I had reduced movements so they decided to induce me but then her heart rate was all over place and one point they couldn't find it so rushed me down for emergency c section. Was scary but she was/is fine.
> 
> Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy and I hope your placenta moves up xxClick to expand...

Yeah I heard that it does normally move up so here's hoping! Glad yours did:flower:

Wow sorry that the birth went that way but glad you're both ok:thumbup: 

Thanks:flower:


----------

